# Whats the problem?



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Let's see if I understand this correctly...
-The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
-The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
-The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
-The underwear Bomber was a Muslim
-The U.S.S. Cole Bombers were Muslims
-The Madrid Train Bombers were Muslims
-The Bafi Nightclub Bombers were Muslims
-The London Subway Bombers were Muslims
-The Moscow Theater Attackers were Muslims
-The Boston Marathon Bombers were Muslims
-The Pan-Am flight #93 Bombers were Muslims
-The Air France Entebbe Hijackers were Muslims
-The Iranian Embassy Takeover, was by Muslims
-The Beirut U.S. Embassy bombers were Muslims
-The Libyan U.S. Embassy Attack was by Muslims
-The Buenos Aires Suicide Bombers were Muslims
-The Israeli Olympic Team Attackers were Muslims
-The Kenyan U.S, Embassy Bombers were Muslims
-The Saudi, Khobar Towers Bombers were Muslims
-The Beirut Marine Barracks bombers were Muslims
-The Besian Russian School Attackers were Muslims
-The first World Trade Center Bombers were Muslims
-The Bombay & Mumbai India Attackers were Muslims
-The Achille Lauro Cruise Ship Hijackers were Muslims
-The September 11th 2001 Airline Hijackers were Muslims

Think of it:

Buddhists living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Christians = No Problem
Hindus living with Jews = No Problem
Christians living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Confucians = No Problem
Confucians living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Sikhs = No Problem
Sikhs living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Christians = No Problem
Christians living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Hindus = No Problem

***WHEREAS...

Muslims living with Hindus = Problem
Muslims living with Buddhists = Problem
Muslims living with Christians = Problem
Muslims living with Jews = Problem
Muslims living with Sikhs = Problem
Muslims living with Baha'is = Problem
Muslims living with Shintos = Problem
Muslims living with Atheists = Problem
MUSLIMS LIVING WITH MUSLIMS = BIG PROBLEM

***SO THIS LEADS TO...

They're not happy in Gaza
They're not happy in Egypt
They're not happy in Libya
They're not happy in Morocco
They're not happy in Iran
They're not happy in Iraq
They're not happy in Yemen
They're not happy in Afghanistan
They're not happy in Pakistan
They're not happy in Syria
They're not happy in Lebanon
They're not happy in Nigeria
They're not happy in Kenya
They're not happy in Sudan

***So, where are they happy?...

They're happy in Australia
They're happy in England
They're happy in Belgium
They're happy in France
They're happy in Italy
They're happy in Germany
They're happy in Sweden
They're happy in the USA & Canada
They're happy in Norway & India

They're happy in almost every country that is not Islamic!

And who do they blame? Not Islam... Not their leadership... Not themselves...
THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!!

And they want to change the countries they're happy in, to be like the countries they came from where they were unhappy and finally they will get hammered !!!!

Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR DIRECTIVE
ISIS: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION AND A LOT MORE !!!!!!!

I'm sorry, I'm completely stumped...... Any idea who's causing the problem???


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

The IRA for their few bombings. It's everyone but Muslim's mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Aliens Banzi. It them whats causing it.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Aliens Banzi. It them whats causing it.


Im not saying it's the aliens.. But it's the aliens 



> Aliens Banzi. It them whats causing it.


Im not saying it's the aliens.. But it's the aliens


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Muslims can do that they want in their own countries, it's when they come here and cause problems, that's what bothers me.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> let's not forget the UVF if you're including the IRA


aslong as they ain't muslim it's everyone's fault.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

No splinters in ur ass lol


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Christians living with Jews = No problem

Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


6 MILLION JEWS!!! Wish I had a pound for every time I heard that.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> *Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.*


i don't think they will hear it tho..


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

You see religion, I see extremists


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> ha ha, let's just stick to current affairs lol!!!
> 
> Leave history there  the current group that likes to call itself the IRA aren't about what the original one was about they're just gangland crooks.
> 
> before I'm jumped on I don't condone the original IRAs actions endangering innocent civilians. Policy makers should have been the target of these fallouts and not innocent civilians


I only no about the 1970s version of the IRA and that i cant comment on what they are like now but yes I imagine the up to date version isn't about political belief lol.

maybe they could redeem themselves and go blow a few isis members up


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

It's the religion of war. When the Quran mentions peace it refers to a time when the whole world has succumbed to Islam but Cameron and the likes leave that bit out as insignificant lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


Hitler didn't kill them cuz he was Christian mate. He was of Jewish background himself.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Just because there has been such a horrendous act of terrorism doesn't mean that those ****tards that run 'Britains First' are right. Don't use terrorism as an excuse to be racist, otherwise you become part of the problem


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> As if 1 thread of hatred towards Muslim wasn't sufficient


Hatred?

Its just facts and figures.

You trying to get another thread locked?

Im sick of this fu**ing quote function

its DatGuys post Im quoting


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


Could be wrong but I think he's talking about the here and now.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What the fvck is going on with these quotes mods? Jeesus.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Phil. said:


> Just because there has been such a horrendous act of terrorism doesn't mean that those ****tards that run 'Britains First' are right. Don't use terrorism as an excuse to be racist, otherwise you become part of the problem


I'm not part of any problem 

I despise the muslim faith. Backward, dark, brutal religion. Have done for a long time.

Doesn't make me racist. Islam is a religion, not a race.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I hate Muslims don't know why as a country we tolerate them!

Leave the European union and close our doors now


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

nailed it J


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm not part of any problem
> 
> I despise the muslim faith. Backward, dark, brutal religion. Have done for a long time.
> 
> Doesn't make me racist. Islam is a religion, not a race.


Im getting pissed off with people misusing the term racist.

This country is ****ed, its tied itself up with its own political correctness.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

banzi said:


> Im getting pissed off with people misusing the term racist.
> 
> This country is ****ed, its tied itself up with its own political correctness.


Unfortunately it's too late.

People moan about Starbucks cups at Christmas time - ain't seen fu**ing nothing yet.

Wait 'till Sharia law gets here.

But we are all expected to grin and bear it. Stiff upper lip.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

There's 1.6 billion Muslims in the world. If Muslims were terrorists you'd all be dead.

Its funny that when a non muslim commits the same acts its not called terrorism.

What about the Isrealis killing innocent children women and elderly on a daily basis? What about when they charged into a hospital and shot dead a fu**ing child whilst he's in a bed recovering from the previous soldier that attacked him? What about the 3 todlers that were bombed on the beach? You don't hear none of this in the news..

You say bhuddist are peaceful? Have you seen what the bhuddist monks have been doing to their own people? The people of rohingya? Innocent people being burnt alive? A mother and her 2 children hung?

What about the white man that went into a church and opened fire? Why was he not labelled a terrorist? What about the white man that went into the cinema and opened fire? Is that not a terrorist act?

Its a double standard..


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


also tell tha to the christians tha are 2nd class in their own country of isreal


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Let's see if I understand this correctly...
> -The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
> -The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
> -The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
> ...


it's you mate, you racist cnut are the problem. You nazi.

Muslims are love, Muslims are life :wub:


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm not part of any problem
> 
> I despise the muslim faith. Backward, dark, brutal religion. Have done for a long time.
> 
> Doesn't make me racist. Islam is a religion, not a race.


Since there is no word that is widely used word for 'religionism' it is quite often referred to as racism. Just because you don't see it falling under the racism definition doesn't make it right.

If a white Christian went out and stabbed someone and killed them - would it be reported about his ethnicity and religion? Course it wouldn't. Our crime rates are high from all races and religions. To pin it all on one group of people is absurd. The scale of the attacks are obviously worlds apart, but at what point does it become terrorism?!

Besides, what good is hating on a specific religion going to do? Do you think that will solve the problem?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

When Wahhabism and political Islam come together, that is the cause of this evil.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTN BOY said:


> There's 1.6 billion Muslims in the world. If Muslims were terrorists you'd all be dead.
> 
> I*ts funny that when a non muslim commits the same acts its not called terrorism*.
> 
> ...


Why do people keep using this rhetoric

This is *islamic state* they are doing it in the name of their religion


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why do people keep using this rhetoric
> 
> This is *islamic state* they are doing it in the name of their religion


They are religious extremists... To tar all Muslims with the same brush because of the extremists is absurd


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Phil. said:


> They are religious extremists... To tar all Muslims with the same brush because of the extremists is absurd


The problem we have is that a terrorist is only a terrorist after the act.

The only way to eliminate that risk is to treat everyone as a terrorist before the act.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Phil. said:


> They are religious extremists... To tar all Muslims with the same brush because of the extremists is absurd


I don't tar them with the same brush but the religion is the problem.

It's messed up. Worst religion out of the lot.


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

banzi said:


> Let's see if I understand this correctly...
> -The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
> -The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
> -The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
> ...


Lol... you've got it all figured out..... haha....


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why do people keep using this rhetoric
> 
> This is *islamic state* they are doing it in the name of their religion


So you completely ignored the rest of my post? My point was why isn't a non muslim called a terrorist when they commit the same crime?

Isis may do it in the name of Islam but they noway in hell do they represent Islam by any means. All these people saying a true Muslim are the same and follow the same barbaric values of isis are absolutely foolish.

5 main pillars of Islam 1. Belief in God. 2. Pray your daily prays. 3. Fast. 4 Pay your charity. 5. Do pilgrimage. That is the fundementals of Islam and the majority of Muslims follow these.

So according to some the people who follow the religion as according to true Islam is a terrorist? Hmmm pretty sure we would all be dead by now like I said before because the majority of Muslims follow their religion as they should.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> The problem we have is that a terrorist is only a terrorist after the act.
> 
> The only way to eliminate that risk is to treat everyone as a terrorist before the act.


A murderer is only a murderer after they have murdered, a rapist is only a rapist after they have raped. Does that mean I treat everyone in the world as murdering, raping, terrorists?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> So you completely ignored the rest of my post? My point was why isn't a non muslim called a terrorist when they commit the same crime?
> 
> Isis may do it in the name of Islam but they noway in hell do they represent Islam by any means. All these people saying a true Muslim are the same and follow the same barbaric values of isis are absolutely foolish.
> 
> ...


Can you link me to the demonstrations of the peaceful Muslims in the UK protesting against ISIS?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Phil. said:


> A murderer is only a murderer after they have murdered, a rapist is only a rapist after they have raped. Does that mean I treat everyone in the world as murdering, raping, terrorists?


But when you have people on UK soil saying death to the West and saying Lee Rigby deserved to die , people dancing in the streets when the atrocities occur then you need to act, not put a police cordon around them and protect them.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Where did you pillage your opening post from @Banzi? 4chan?


If you have something to add to the thread then feel free, your inane posts are not helping.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Where did you pillage your opening post from @Banzi? 4chan?


/b/anzi ?


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

banzi said:


> Can you link me to the demonstrations of the peaceful Muslims in the UK protesting against ISIS?


Here ya go....

http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/business-news/london-news/british-muslims-stage-anti-isis-protest-march-in-london/9163.article


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

Here ya go, some German Muslims protesting....

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/isis-protests-german-muslims-demonstrate-against-islamic-state-murderers-1466327


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> But when you have people on UK soil saying death to the West and saying Lee Rigby deserved to die , people dancing in the streets when the atrocities occur then you need to act, not put a police cordon around them and protect them.


Again, it's extremism though. We can debate it all night long, there's no right or wrong answer just personal opinions. Personally I don't see how 'religionism' will help.

Sure the extremists should rot, we all agree on that, but they don't represent the whole of a faith.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> But when you have people on UK soil saying death to the West and saying Lee Rigby deserved to die , people dancing in the streets when the atrocities occur then you need to act, not put a police cordon around them and protect them.


I consider it treason, which until 98 was punishable with the death penalty. As you say, they are more likely to be protected or given a starring role on question time now.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Bomed said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/business-news/london-news/british-muslims-stage-anti-isis-protest-march-in-london/9163.article


/thread


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTN BOY said:


> So you completely ignored the rest of my post? My point was why isn't a non muslim called a terrorist when they commit the same crime?
> 
> Isis may do it in the name of Islam but they noway in hell do they represent Islam by any means. All these people saying a true Muslim are the same and follow the same barbaric values of isis are absolutely foolish.
> 
> ...


What do you mean mate? there are many many terrorist attacks that aren't from muslims-here is a list- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_(non-state)_terrorist_incidents

who thinks all muslims have the same views?

the point is the minority of them is very very dangerous

as you pointed out there are 1.8B muslims

therefore a minority of just 0.1% is quite a lot of very very dangerous people


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bomed said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/business-news/london-news/british-muslims-stage-anti-isis-protest-march-in-london/9163.article


That was the day of Ashura, it marks Imam Hussains martyrdom.

The couple of ISIS banners were a little add on.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I consider it treason, which until 98 was punishable with the death penalty. As you say, they are more likely to be protected or given a starring role on question time now.


thought it still was punishable by death?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Phil. said:


> /thread


Not really. see above.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> then you need to act, not put a police cordon around them and protect them.


What do YOU intend on doing then old chap?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Only got problems of my own really(house rebuild and my college assignments).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> What do YOU intend on doing then old chap?


Look after myself and my family.

f**k everyone else, they can look after themselves.

and selective quoting posts isnt the done thing.


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

banzi said:


> That was the day of Ashura, it marks Imam Hussains martyrdom.
> 
> The couple of ISIS banners were a little add on.


Lol, righto.... bit ignorant man

How about this then....

http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/commonwordcommonlord/2014/08/think-muslims-havent-condemned-isis-think-again.html


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil. said:


> thought it still was punishable by death?


Capital punishment was abolished in 98 for all offences I believe, life imprisonment is the maximum sentence now. Obviously not upheld though or that bell end Anjem Choudry woukd have been banged up years ago.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Your O.P was very selective IMO.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bomed said:


> Lol, righto.... bit ignorant man
> 
> How about this then....
> 
> http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/commonwordcommonlord/2014/08/think-muslims-havent-condemned-isis-think-again.html


lots of strongly worded responses to terrorism there.

Now, what are they actually doing to follow it through?


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Capital punishment was abolished in 98 for all offences I believe, life imprisonment is the maximum sentence now. Obviously not upheld though or that bell end Anjem Choudry woukd have been banged up years ago.


makes sense, suppose that's one of the EU laws as well.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> lots of strongly worded responses to terrorism there.
> 
> Now, what are they actually doing to follow it through?


Many Muslim nations are part of the coalition that have been attacking ISIS, Jordan lost one of its pilots. Turkey and Jordan have born the brunt of the fallout


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

banzi said:


> Hatred?
> 
> Its just facts and figures.
> 
> ...


loooooooooooooooooooooool

it's just the mate, just the internet

this is where if it were me that had posted the above you'd do one of your witty *guy bashing his head against the keyboard* gifs

you really are an idiot


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> Many Muslim nations are part of the coalition that have been attacking ISIS, Jordan lost one of its pilots. Turkey and Jordan have born the brunt of the fallout


This ^^


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Let's see if I understand this correctly...
> -The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
> -The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
> -The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
> ...


I could individually go through this post, but it will take a long time.

If you look throughout history muslims are not responsible for the deaths of the most people who have lived.

I could easily pick out 100 examples of Christians or other religious factions responsible for bombings. First point gone.

Secondly, throughout history muslims have coexisted peacefully with other faiths with no problem as they do today the 1.6 billion of them. second/third point gone.

Biggest thing now:

They're not happy in Gaza *Illegally occupied, kept in an open prison surrounded by a wall, no access to outside resources. Why would they be happy?*
They're not happy in Egypt *They were fine until mercenaries were hired to overthrow the president. *
They're not happy in Libya *They were happy before we invaded their country and stole their resources and left them fcuked. *
They're not happy in Morocco *Never heard any complaints here *
They're not happy in Iran *Never heard any complaints here, their presumed a threat by Israel.*
They're not happy in Iraq *Why would they be after we invaded killed hundreds of thousands of innocent civllians, destroyed critical infrastructure, stole their resources and left millions mentally ill from the war and left millions in poverty caused by the war. ALL DONE ILLEGALLY AND NOTHING DONE TO THE PERPETRATORS OF THIS WAR. One rule for them one for everyone else. *
They're not happy in Yemen *Why would they when their being invaded?*
They're not happy in Afghanistan *Same as Iraq*
They're not happy in Pakistan *Countless drone attacks by America, A corrupt puppet president*
They're not happy in Syria *Again fine before USA/UK involvement *
_They're not happy in Lebanon _*Constantly under threat of Israel invasion and Israel land grabbing. *
They're not happy in Nigeria 
They're not happy in Kenya
They're not happy in Sudan
They're not happy in Morocco *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Iran *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Iraq *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Yemen *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Afghanistan *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Pakistan *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Syria *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Lebanon *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Nigeria *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Kenya *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE*
They're not happy in Sudan *REPEAT TO MAKE IT OUT AS IF THEIR MORE *

Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR DIRECTIVE
ISIS: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Created by USA/Israel *
Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Created & Trained By CIA*
Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Created & Trained By CIA*
Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Created by Israel to split up palestine. A resistance group rather than terrorist. *
Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Not sure but probably another demonised resistance group *
Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION 
Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Created by CIA*
Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION 
Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION *Resistance group against a Terror state namely Israel *
Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION AND A LOT MORE !!!!!!!

I don't get the purpose of this thread apart from further alienating muslims. Is it any wonder some don't integrate with society when individuals hold these views. Everyone is entitled to their own views but back them up with facts.

I can spend more time giving detailed information but won't bother responding as you won't give up and only seek to play games and constantly tease everyone on the forum which has seen many valuable old members leave.


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

zak007 said:


> I could individually go through this post, but it will take a long time.
> 
> If you look throughout history muslims are not responsible for the deaths of the most people who have lived.
> 
> ...


Yep.. but he'll just tell ya to go off to Icke's channel or put ur tin foil hat on coz his head's up his arse.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

zak007 said:


> I could individually go through this post, but it will take a long time.
> 
> If you look throughout history muslims are not responsible for the deaths of the most people who have lived.
> 
> ...





zak007 said:


> I could individually go through this post, but it will take a long time.
> 
> If you look throughout history muslims are not responsible for the deaths of the most people who have lived.
> 
> ...


When was the last time christians from the west executed a terrorist attack on the middle east in the name of christianity? middle ages?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> When was the last time christians from the west executed a terrorist attack on the middle east in the name of christianity? middle ages?


Ignore him, he will end up getting you banned for being racist.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> When was the last time christians from the west executed a terrorist attack on the middle east in the name of christianity? middle ages?


Nowadays the terrorism conducted by the west is in the name of democracy and freedom,at the end of the day it makes no difference to those on the receiving end what the reason is, the result is the same.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

zak007 said:


> I could individually go through this post, but it will take a long time.
> 
> If you look throughout history muslims are not responsible for the deaths of the most people who have lived.
> 
> ...


lol, yes it's all the west again isn't it mate. Look, I don't think we should have meddled like we have but to blame the west for the Arab Spring is ridiculous. You not see the demonstrations in Tahrir Square?

The people weren't happy with Mubarak, Ghaddafi,Assad or Hussein before we got involved. I mean personally I would have left the dictators in charge, at least they kept their people under control.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Nowadays the terrorism conducted by the west is in the name of democracy and freedom,at the end of the day it makes no difference to those on the receiving end what the reason is, the result is the same.


Do you mean the war in Iraq and Afghanistan? or what? cos that is not terrorism whether you agree with it or not, or are you on about something else?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you mean the war in Iraq and Afghanistan? or what? cos that is not terrorism whether you agree with it or not, or are you on about something else?


I would include those two invasions yes, ask the families of the kids blown to smithereens if they weren't terrorised.

But if you want to see a more detailed list of western terrorism read *this*


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I would include those two invasions yes, ask the families of the kids blown to smithereens if they weren't terrorised.
> 
> But if you want to see a more detailed list of western terrorism read *this*


You clearly don't understand what terrorism is so i'll pass on the link thanks


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

a @banzi

you'll like that, embed for me, for others to see straight.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> You clearly don't understand what terrorism is so i'll pass on the link thanks


State sponsored terrorism


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you mean the war in Iraq and Afghanistan? or what? cos that is not terrorism whether you agree with it or not, or are you on about something else?


Don't pass on it, it's a good read.....

The following article was initially published in 1997. It is in part based on the work of William Blum. Killing Hope: U.S. Military and CIA Interventions since World War II, 1995 (GR Ed. M. Ch.)

*By Steve Kangas*

The following timeline describes just a few of the hundreds of atrocities and crimes committed by the CIA. (1)

CIA operations follow the same recurring script. First, American business interests abroad are threatened by a popular or democratically elected leader. The people support their leader because he intends to conduct land reform, strengthen unions, redistribute wealth, nationalize foreign-owned industry, and regulate business to protect workers, consumers and the environment. So, on behalf of American business, and often with their help, the CIA mobilizes the opposition. First it identifies right-wing groups within the country (usually the military), and offers them a deal: "We'll put you in power if you maintain a favorable business climate for us." The Agency then hires, trains and works with them to overthrow the existing government (usually a democracy). It uses every trick in the book: propaganda, stuffed ballot boxes, purchased elections, extortion, blackmail, sexual intrigue, false stories about opponents in the local media, infiltration and disruption of opposing political parties, kidnapping, beating, torture, intimidation, economic sabotage, death squads and even assassination. These efforts culminate in a military coup, which installs a right-wing dictator. The CIA trains the dictator's security apparatus to crack down on the traditional enemies of big business, using interrogation, torture and murder. The victims are said to be "communists," but almost always they are just peasants, liberals, moderates, labor union leaders, political opponents and advocates of free speech and democracy. Widespread human rights abuses follow.

This scenario has been repeated so many times that the CIA actually teaches it in a special school, the notorious "School of the Americas." (It opened in Panama but later moved to Fort Benning, Georgia.) Critics have nicknamed it the "School of the Dictators" and "School of the Assassins." Here, the CIA trains Latin American military officers how to conduct coups, including the use of interrogation, torture and murder.

The Association for Responsible Dissent estimates that by 1987, 6 million people had died as a result of CIA covert operations. (2) Former State Department official William Blum correctly calls this an "American Holocaust."

The CIA justifies these actions as part of its war against communism. But most coups do not involve a communist threat. Unlucky nations are targeted for a wide variety of reasons: not only threats to American business interests abroad, but also liberal or even moderate social reforms, political instability, the unwillingness of a leader to carry out Washington's dictates, and declarations of neutrality in the Cold War. Indeed, nothing has infuriated CIA Directors quite like a nation's desire to stay out of the Cold War.

The ironic thing about all this intervention is that it frequently fails to achieve American objectives. Often the newly installed dictator grows comfortable with the security apparatus the CIA has built for him. He becomes an expert at running a police state. And because the dictator knows he cannot be overthrown, he becomes independent and defiant of Washington's will. The CIA then finds it cannot overthrow him, because the police and military are under the dictator's control, afraid to cooperate with American spies for fear of torture and execution. The only two options for the U.S at this point are impotence or war. Examples of this "boomerang effect" include the Shah of Iran, General Noriega and Saddam Hussein. The boomerang effect also explains why the CIA has proven highly successful at overthrowing democracies, but a wretched failure at overthrowing dictatorships.

The following timeline should confirm that the CIA as we know it should be abolished and replaced by a true information-gathering and analysis organization. The CIA cannot be reformed - it is institutionally and culturally corrupt.

*1929*

*The culture we lost *- Secretary of State Henry Stimson refuses to endorse a code-breaking operation, saying, "Gentlemen do not read each other's mail."

*1941*

*COI created* - In preparation for World War II, President Roosevelt creates the Office of Coordinator of Information (COI). General William "Wild Bill" Donovan heads the new intelligence service.

*1942*

*OSS created* - Roosevelt restructures COI into something more suitable for covert action, the Office of Strategic Services (OSS). Donovan recruits so many of the nation's rich and powerful that eventually people joke that "OSS" stands for "Oh, so social!" or "Oh, such snobs!"

*1943*

*Italy* - Donovan recruits the Catholic Church in Rome to be the center of Anglo-American spy operations in Fascist Italy. This would prove to be one of America's most enduring intelligence alliances in the Cold War.

*1945*

*OSS is abolished* - The remaining American information agencies cease covert actions and return to harmless information gathering and analysis.

*Operation PAPERCLIP* - While other American agencies are hunting down Nazi war criminals for arrest, the U.S. intelligence community is smuggling them into America, unpunished, for their use against the Soviets. The most important of these is Reinhard Gehlen, Hitler's master spy who had built up an intelligence network in the Soviet Union. With full U.S. blessing, he creates the "Gehlen Organization," a band of refugee Nazi spies who reactivate their networks in Russia.

These include SS intelligence officers Alfred Six and Emil Augsburg (who massacred Jews in the Holocaust), Klaus Barbie (the "Butcher of Lyon"), Otto von Bolschwing (the Holocaust mastermind who worked with Eichmann) and SS Colonel Otto Skorzeny (a personal friend of Hitler's). The Gehlen Organization supplies the U.S. with its only intelligence on the Soviet Union for the next ten years, serving as a bridge between the abolishment of the OSS and the creation of the CIA. However, much of the "intelligence" the former Nazis provide is bogus. Gehlen inflates Soviet military capabilities at a time when Russia is still rebuilding its devastated society, in order to inflate his own importance to the Americans (who might otherwise punish him). In 1948, Gehlen almost convinces the Americans that war is imminent, and the West should make a preemptive strike. In the 50s he produces a fictitious "missile gap." To make matters worse, the Russians have thoroughly penetrated the Gehlen Organization with double agents, undermining the very American security that Gehlen was supposed to protect.

*1947*

*Greece* - President Truman requests military aid to Greece to support right-wing forces fighting communist rebels. For the rest of the Cold War, Washington and the CIA will back notorious Greek leaders with deplorable human rights records.

*CIA created* - President Truman signs the National Security Act of 1947, creating the Central Intelligence Agency and National Security Council. The CIA is accountable to the president through the NSC - there is no democratic or congressional oversight. Its charter allows the CIA to "perform such other functions and duties&#8230; as the National Security Council may from time to time direct." This loophole opens the door to covert action and dirty tricks.

*1948*

*Covert-action wing created* - The CIA recreates a covert action wing, innocuously called the Office of Policy Coordination, led by Wall Street lawyer Frank Wisner. According to its secret charter, its responsibilities include "propaganda, economic warfare, preventive direct action, including sabotage, antisabotage, demolition and evacuation procedures; subversion against hostile states, including assistance to underground resistance groups, and support of indigenous anti-communist elements in threatened countries of the free world."

*Italy* - The CIA corrupts democratic elections in Italy, where Italian communists threaten to win the elections. The CIA buys votes, broadcasts propaganda, threatens and beats up opposition leaders, and infiltrates and disrupts their organizations. It works - the communists are defeated.

*1949*

*Radio Free Europe* - The CIA creates its first major propaganda outlet, Radio Free Europe. Over the next several decades, its broadcasts are so blatantly false that for a time it is considered illegal to publish transcripts of them in the U.S.

*Late 40s*

*Operation MOCKINGBIRD* - The CIA begins recruiting American news organizations and journalists to become spies and disseminators of propaganda. The effort is headed by Frank Wisner, Allan Dulles, Richard Helms and Philip Graham. Graham is publisher of The Washington Post, which becomes a major CIA player. Eventually, the CIA's media assets will include ABC, NBC, CBS, Time, Newsweek,Associated Press, United Press International, Reuters, Hearst Newspapers, Scripps-Howard, Copley News Service and more. By the CIA's own admission, at least 25 organizations and 400 journalists will become CIA assets.

*1953*

*Iran* - CIA overthrows the democratically elected Mohammed Mossadegh in a military coup, after he threatened to nationalize British oil. The CIA replaces him with a dictator, the Shah of Iran, whose secret police, SAVAK, is as brutal as the Gestapo.

*Operation MK-ULTRA* - Inspired by North Korea's brainwashing program, the CIA begins experiments on mind control. The most notorious part of this project involves giving LSD and other drugs to American subjects without their knowledge or against their will, causing several to commit suicide. However, the operation involves far more than this. Funded in part by the Rockefeller and Ford foundations, research includes propaganda, brainwashing, public relations, advertising, hypnosis, and other forms of suggestion.

*1954*

*Guatemala* - CIA overthrows the democratically elected Jacob Arbenz in a military coup. Arbenz has threatened to nationalize the Rockefeller-owned United Fruit Company, in which CIA Director Allen Dulles also owns stock. Arbenz is replaced with a series of right-wing dictators whose bloodthirsty policies will kill over 100,000 Guatemalans in the next 40 years.

*1954-1958*

*North Vietnam* - CIA officer Edward Lansdale spends four years trying to overthrow the communist government of North Vietnam, using all the usual dirty tricks. The CIA also attempts to legitimize a tyrannical puppet regime in South Vietnam, headed by Ngo Dinh Diem. These efforts fail to win the hearts and minds of the South Vietnamese because the Diem government is opposed to true democracy, land reform and poverty reduction measures. The CIA's continuing failure results in escalating American intervention, culminating in the Vietnam War.

*1956*

*Hungary* - Radio Free Europe incites Hungary to revolt by broadcasting Khruschev's Secret Speech, in which he denounced Stalin. It also hints that American aid will help the Hungarians fight. This aid fails to materialize as Hungarians launch a doomed armed revolt, which only invites a major Soviet invasion. The conflict kills 7,000 Soviets and 30,000 Hungarians.

*1957-1973*

*Laos* - The CIA carries out approximately one coup per year trying to nullify Laos' democratic elections. The problem is the Pathet Lao, a leftist group with enough popular support to be a member of any coalition government. In the late 50s, the CIA even creates an "Armee Clandestine" of Asian mercenaries to attack the Pathet Lao. After the CIA's army suffers numerous defeats, the U.S. starts bombing, dropping more bombs on Laos than all the U.S. bombs dropped in World War II. A quarter of all Laotians will eventually become refugees, many living in caves.

*1959*

*Haiti* - The U.S. military helps "Papa Doc" Duvalier become dictator of Haiti. He creates his own private police force, the "Tonton Macoutes," who terrorize the population with machetes. They will kill over 100,000 during the Duvalier family reign. The U.S. does not protest their dismal human rights record.

*1961*

*The Bay of Pigs* - The CIA sends 1,500 Cuban exiles to invade Castro's Cuba. But "Operation Mongoose" fails, due to poor planning, security and backing. The planners had imagined that the invasion will spark a popular uprising against Castro -- which never happens. A promised American air strike also never occurs. This is the CIA's first public setback, causing President Kennedy to fire CIA Director Allen Dulles.

*Dominican Republic* - The CIA assassinates Rafael Trujillo, a murderous dictator Washington has supported since 1930. Trujillo's business interests have grown so large (about 60 percent of the economy) that they have begun competing with American business interests.

*Ecuador* - The CIA-backed military forces the democratically elected President Jose Velasco to resign. Vice President Carlos Arosemana replaces him; the CIA fills the now vacant vice presidency with its own man.

*Congo (Zaire)* - The CIA assassinates the democratically elected Patrice Lumumba. However, public support for Lumumba's politics runs so high that the CIA cannot clearly install his opponents in power. Four years of political turmoil follow.

*1963*

*Dominican Republic* - The CIA overthrows the democratically elected Juan Bosch in a military coup. The CIA installs a repressive, right-wing junta.

*Ecuador* - A CIA-backed military coup overthrows President Arosemana, whose independent (not socialist) policies have become unacceptable to Washington. A military junta assumes command, cancels the 1964 elections, and begins abusing human rights.

*1964*

*Brazil* - A CIA-backed military coup overthrows the democratically elected government of Joao Goulart. The junta that replaces it will, in the next two decades, become one of the most bloodthirsty in history. General Castelo Branco will create Latin America's first death squads, or bands of secret police who hunt down "communists" for torture, interrogation and murder. Often these "communists" are no more than Branco's political opponents. Later it is revealed that the CIA trains the death squads.

*1965*

*Indonesia* - The CIA overthrows the democratically elected Sukarno with a military coup. The CIA has been trying to eliminate Sukarno since 1957, using everything from attempted assassination to sexual intrigue, for nothing more than his declaring neutrality in the Cold War. His successor, General Suharto, will massacre between 500,000 to 1 million civilians accused of being "communist." The CIA supplies the names of countless suspects.

*Dominican Republic* - A popular rebellion breaks out, promising to reinstall Juan Bosch as the country's elected leader. The revolution is crushed when U.S. Marines land to uphold the military regime by force. The CIA directs everything behind the scenes.

*Greece* - With the CIA's backing, the king removes George Papandreous as prime minister. Papandreous has failed to vigorously support U.S. interests in Greece.

*Congo (Zaire)* - A CIA-backed military coup installs Mobutu Sese Seko as dictator. The hated and repressive Mobutu exploits his desperately poor country for billions.

*1966*

*The Ramparts Affair* - The radical magazine Ramparts begins a series of unprecedented anti-CIA articles. Among their scoops: the CIA has paid the University of Michigan $25 million dollars to hire "professors" to train South Vietnamese students in covert police methods. MIT and other universities have received similar payments. Ramparts also reveals that the National Students' Association is a CIA front. Students are sometimes recruited through blackmail and bribery, including draft deferments.

*1967*

*Greece* - A CIA-backed military coup overthrows the government two days before the elections. The favorite to win was George Papandreous, the liberal candidate. During the next six years, the "reign of the colonels" - backed by the CIA - will usher in the widespread use of torture and murder against political opponents. When a Greek ambassador objects to President Johnson about U.S. plans for Cypress, Johnson tells him: "f**k your parliament and your constitution."

*Operation PHEONIX* - The CIA helps South Vietnamese agents identify and then murder alleged Viet Cong leaders operating in South Vietnamese villages. According to a 1971 congressional report, this operation killed about 20,000 "Viet Cong."

*1968*

*Operation CHAOS* - The CIA has been illegally spying on American citizens since 1959, but with Operation CHAOS, President Johnson dramatically boosts the effort. CIA agents go undercover as student radicals to spy on and disrupt campus organizations protesting the Vietnam War. They are searching for Russian instigators, which they never find. CHAOS will eventually spy on 7,000 individuals and 1,000 organizations.

*Bolivia* - A CIA-organized military operation captures legendary guerilla Che Guevara. The CIA wants to keep him alive for interrogation, but the Bolivian government executes him to prevent worldwide calls for clemency.

*1969*

*Uruguay* - The notorious CIA torturer Dan Mitrione arrives in Uruguay, a country torn with political strife. Whereas right-wing forces previously used torture only as a last resort, Mitrione convinces them to use it as a routine, widespread practice. "The precise pain, in the precise place, in the precise amount, for the desired effect," is his motto. The torture techniques he teaches to the death squads rival the Nazis'. He eventually becomes so feared that revolutionaries will kidnap and murder him a year later.

*1970*

*Cambodia* - The CIA overthrows Prince Sahounek, who is highly popular among Cambodians for keeping them out of the Vietnam War. He is replaced by CIA puppet Lon Nol, who immediately throws Cambodian troops into battle. This unpopular move strengthens once minor opposition parties like the Khmer Rouge, which achieves power in 1975 and massacres millions of its own people.

*1971*

*Bolivia* - After half a decade of CIA-inspired political turmoil, a CIA-backed military coup overthrows the leftist President Juan Torres. In the next two years, dictator Hugo Banzer will have over 2,000 political opponents arrested without trial, then tortured, raped and executed.

*Haiti* - "Papa Doc" Duvalier dies, leaving his 19-year old son "Baby Doc" Duvalier the dictator of Haiti. His son continues his bloody reign with full knowledge of the CIA.

*1972*

*The Case-Zablocki Act* - Congress passes an act requiring congressional review of executive agreements. In theory, this should make CIA operations more accountable. In fact, it is only marginally effective.

*Cambodia* - Congress votes to cut off CIA funds for its secret war in Cambodia.

*Wagergate Break-in* - President Nixon sends in a team of burglars to wiretap Democratic offices at Watergate. The team members have extensive CIA histories, including James McCord, E. Howard Hunt and five of the Cuban burglars. They work for the Committee to Reelect the President (CREEP), which does dirty work like disrupting Democratic campaigns and laundering Nixon's illegal campaign contributions. CREEP's activities are funded and organized by another CIA front, the Mullen Company.

*1973*

*Chile* - The CIA overthrows and assassinates Salvador Allende, Latin America's first democratically elected socialist leader. The problems begin when Allende nationalizes American-owned firms in Chile. ITT offers the CIA $1 million for a coup (reportedly refused). The CIA replaces Allende with General Augusto Pinochet, who will torture and murder thousands of his own countrymen in a crackdown on labor leaders and the political left.

*CIA begins internal investigations* - William Colby, the Deputy Director for Operations, orders all CIA personnel to report any and all illegal activities they know about. This information is later reported to Congress.

*Watergate Scandal* - The CIA's main collaborating newspaper in America, The Washington Post,reports Nixon's crimes long before any other newspaper takes up the subject. The two reporters, Woodward and Bernstein, make almost no mention of the CIA's many fingerprints all over the scandal. It is later revealed that Woodward was a Naval intelligence briefer to the White House, and knows many important intelligence figures, including General Alexander Haig. His main source, "Deep Throat," is probably one of those.

*CIA Director Helms Fired* - President Nixon fires CIA Director Richard Helms for failing to help cover up the Watergate scandal. Helms and Nixon have always disliked each other. The new CIA director is William Colby, who is relatively more open to CIA reform.

*1974*

*CHAOS exposed* - Pulitzer prize winning journalist Seymour Hersh publishes a story about Operation CHAOS, the domestic surveillance and infiltration of anti-war and civil rights groups in the U.S. The story sparks national outrage.

*Angleton fired* - Congress holds hearings on the illegal domestic spying efforts of James Jesus Angleton, the CIA's chief of counterintelligence. His efforts included mail-opening campaigns and secret surveillance of war protesters. The hearings result in his dismissal from the CIA.

*House clears CIA in Watergate* - The House of Representatives clears the CIA of any complicity in Nixon's Watergate break-in.

*The Hughes Ryan Act* - Congress passes an amendment requiring the president to report nonintelligence CIA operations to the relevant congressional committees in a timely fashion.

*1975*

*Australia* - The CIA helps topple the democratically elected, left-leaning government of Prime Minister Edward Whitlam. The CIA does this by giving an ultimatum to its Governor-General, John Kerr. Kerr, a longtime CIA collaborator, exercises his constitutional right to dissolve the Whitlam government. The Governor-General is a largely ceremonial position appointed by the Queen; the Prime Minister is democratically elected. The use of this archaic and never-used law stuns the nation.

*Angola* - Eager to demonstrate American military resolve after its defeat in Vietnam, Henry Kissinger launches a CIA-backed war in Angola. Contrary to Kissinger's assertions, Angola is a country of little strategic importance and not seriously threatened by communism. The CIA backs the brutal leader of UNITAS, Jonas Savimbi. This polarizes Angolan politics and drives his opponents into the arms of Cuba and the Soviet Union for survival. Congress will cut off funds in 1976, but the CIA is able to run the war off the books until 1984, when funding is legalized again. This entirely pointless war kills over 300,000 Angolans.

*"The CIA and the Cult of Intelligence"* - Victor Marchetti and John Marks publish this whistle-blowing history of CIA crimes and abuses. Marchetti has spent 14 years in the CIA, eventually becoming an executive assistant to the Deputy Director of Intelligence. Marks has spent five years as an intelligence official in the State Department.

*"Inside the Company"* - Philip Agee publishes a diary of his life inside the CIA. Agee has worked in covert operations in Latin America during the 60s, and details the crimes in which he took part.

*Congress investigates CIA wrong-doing* - Public outrage compels Congress to hold hearings on CIA crimes. Senator Frank Church heads the Senate investigation ("The Church Committee"), and Representative Otis Pike heads the House investigation. (Despite a 98 percent incumbency reelection rate, both Church and Pike are defeated in the next elections.) The investigations lead to a number of reforms intended to increase the CIA's accountability to Congress, including the creation of a standing Senate committee on intelligence. However, the reforms prove ineffective, as the Iran/Contra scandal will show. It turns out the CIA can control, deal with or sidestep Congress with ease.

*The Rockefeller Commission* - In an attempt to reduce the damage done by the Church Committee, President Ford creates the "Rockefeller Commission" to whitewash CIA history and propose toothless reforms. The commission's namesake, Vice President Nelson Rockefeller, is himself a major CIA figure. Five of the commission's eight members are also members of the Council on Foreign Relations, a CIA-dominated organization.

*1979*

*Iran* - The CIA fails to predict the fall of the Shah of Iran, a longtime CIA puppet, and the rise of Muslim fundamentalists who are furious at the CIA's backing of SAVAK, the Shah's bloodthirsty secret police. In revenge, the Muslims take 52 Americans hostage in the U.S. embassy in Tehran.

*Afghanistan* - The Soviets invade Afghanistan. The CIA immediately begins supplying arms to any faction willing to fight the occupying Soviets. Such indiscriminate arming means that when the Soviets leave Afghanistan, civil war will erupt. Also, fanatical Muslim extremists now possess state-of-the-art weaponry. One of these is Sheik Abdel Rahman, who will become involved in the World Trade Center bombing in New York.

*El Salvador* - An idealistic group of young military officers, repulsed by the massacre of the poor, overthrows the right-wing government. However, the U.S. compels the inexperienced officers to include many of the old guard in key positions in their new government. Soon, things are back to "normal" - the military government is repressing and killing poor civilian protesters. Many of the young military and civilian reformers, finding themselves powerless, resign in disgust.

*Nicaragua* - Anastasios Samoza II, the CIA-backed dictator, falls. The Marxist Sandinistas take over government, and they are initially popular because of their commitment to land and anti-poverty reform. Samoza had a murderous and hated personal army called the National Guard. Remnants of the Guard will become the Contras, who fight a CIA-backed guerilla war against the Sandinista government throughout the 1980s.

*1980*

*El Salvador* - The Archbishop of San Salvador, Oscar Romero, pleads with President Carter "Christian to Christian" to stop aiding the military government slaughtering his people. Carter refuses. Shortly afterwards, right-wing leader Roberto D'Aubuisson has Romero shot through the heart while saying Mass. The country soon dissolves into civil war, with the peasants in the hills fighting against the military government. The CIA and U.S. Armed Forces supply the government with overwhelming military and intelligence superiority. CIA-trained death squads roam the countryside, committing atrocities like that of El Mazote in 1982, where they massacre between 700 and 1000 men, women and children. By 1992, some 63,000 Salvadorans will be killed.

*1981*

*Iran/Contra Begins* - The CIA begins selling arms to Iran at high prices, using the profits to arm the Contras fighting the Sandinista government in Nicaragua. President Reagan vows that the Sandinistas will be "pressured" until "they say 'uncle.'" The CIA's Freedom Fighter's Manual disbursed to the Contras includes instruction on economic sabotage, propaganda, extortion, bribery, blackmail, interrogation, torture, murder and political assassination.

*1983*

*Honduras* - The CIA gives Honduran military officers the Human Resource Exploitation Training Manual - 1983, which teaches how to torture people. Honduras' notorious "Battalion 316″ then uses these techniques, with the CIA's full knowledge, on thousands of leftist dissidents. At least 184 are murdered.

*1984*

*The Boland Amendment* - The last of a series of Boland Amendments is passed. These amendments have reduced CIA aid to the Contras; the last one cuts it off completely. However, CIA Director William Casey is already prepared to "hand off" the operation to Colonel Oliver North, who illegally continues supplying the Contras through the CIA's informal, secret, and self-financing network. This includes "humanitarian aid" donated by Adolph Coors and William Simon, and military aid funded by Iranian arms sales.

*1986*

*Eugene Hasenfus* - Nicaragua shoots down a C-123 transport plane carrying military supplies to the Contras. The lone survivor, Eugene Hasenfus, turns out to be a CIA employee, as are the two dead pilots. The airplane belongs to Southern Air Transport, a CIA front. The incident makes a mockery of President Reagan's claims that the CIA is not illegally arming the Contras.

*Iran/Contra Scandal* - Although the details have long been known, the Iran/Contra scandal finally captures the media's attention in 1986. Congress holds hearings, and several key figures (like Oliver North) lie under oath to protect the intelligence community. CIA Director William Casey dies of brain cancer before Congress can question him. All reforms enacted by Congress after the scandal are purely cosmetic.

*Haiti* - Rising popular revolt in Haiti means that "Baby Doc" Duvalier will remain "President for Life" only if he has a short one. The U.S., which hates instability in a puppet country, flies the despotic Duvalier to the South of France for a comfortable retirement. The CIA then rigs the upcoming elections in favor of another right-wing military strongman. However, violence keeps the country in political turmoil for another four years. The CIA tries to strengthen the military by creating the National Intelligence Service (SIN), which suppresses popular revolt through torture and assassination.

*1989*

*Panama* - The U.S. invades Panama to overthrow a dictator of its own making, General Manuel Noriega. Noriega has been on the CIA's payroll since 1966, and has been transporting drugs with the CIA's knowledge since 1972. By the late 80s, Noriega's growing independence and intransigence have angered Washington&#8230; so out he goes.

*1990*

*Haiti* - Competing against 10 comparatively wealthy candidates, leftist priest Jean-Bertrand Aristide captures 68 percent of the vote. After only eight months in power, however, the CIA-backed military deposes him. More military dictators brutalize the country, as thousands of Haitian refugees escape the turmoil in barely seaworthy boats. As popular opinion calls for Aristide's return, the CIA begins a disinformation campaign painting the courageous priest as mentally unstable.

*1991*

*The Gulf War* - The U.S. liberates Kuwait from Iraq. But Iraq's dictator, Saddam Hussein, is another creature of the CIA. With U.S. encouragement, Hussein invaded Iran in 1980. During this costly eight-year war, the CIA built up Hussein's forces with sophisticated arms, intelligence, training and financial backing. This cemented Hussein's power at home, allowing him to crush the many internal rebellions that erupted from time to time, sometimes with poison gas. It also gave him all the military might he needed to conduct further adventurism - in Kuwait, for example.

*The Fall of the Soviet Union* - The CIA fails to predict this most important event of the Cold War. This suggests that it has been so busy undermining governments that it hasn't been doing its primary job: gathering and analyzing information. The fall of the Soviet Union also robs the CIA of its reason for existence: fighting communism. This leads some to accuse the CIA of intentionally failing to predict the downfall of the Soviet Union. Curiously, the intelligence community's budget is not significantly reduced after the demise of communism.

*1992*

*Economic Espionage* - In the years following the end of the Cold War, the CIA is increasingly used for economic espionage. This involves stealing the technological secrets of competing foreign companies and giving them to American ones. Given the CIA's clear preference for dirty tricks over mere information gathering, the possibility of serious criminal behavior is very great indeed.

*1993*

*Haiti* - The chaos in Haiti grows so bad that President Clinton has no choice but to remove the Haitian military dictator, Raoul Cedras, on threat of U.S. invasion. The U.S. occupiers do not arrest Haiti's military leaders for crimes against humanity, but instead ensure their safety and rich retirements. Aristide is returned to power only after being forced to accept an agenda favorable to the country's ruling class.

*EPILOGUE*

In a speech before the CIA celebrating its 50th anniversary, President Clinton said: "By necessity, the American people will never know the full story of your courage."

Clinton's is a common defense of the CIA: namely, the American people should stop criticizing the CIA because they don't know what it really does. This, of course, is the heart of the problem in the first place. An agency that is above criticism is also above moral behavior and reform. Its secrecy and lack of accountability allows its corruption to grow unchecked.

Furthermore, Clinton's statement is simply untrue. The history of the agency is growing painfully clear, especially with the declassification of historical CIA documents. We may not know the details of specificoperations, but we do know, quite well, the general behavior of the CIA. These facts began emerging nearly two decades ago at an ever-quickening pace. Today we have a remarkably accurate and consistent picture, repeated in country after country, and verified from countless different directions.

The CIA's response to this growing knowledge and criticism follows a typical historical pattern. (Indeed, there are remarkable parallels to the Medieval Church's fight against the Scientific Revolution.) The first journalists and writers to reveal the CIA's criminal behavior were harassed and censored if they were American writers, and tortured and murdered if they were foreigners. (See Philip Agee's On the Run for an example of early harassment.) However, over the last two decades the tide of evidence has become overwhelming, and the CIA has found that it does not have enough fingers to plug every hole in the dike. This is especially true in the age of the Internet, where information flows freely among millions of people. Since censorship is impossible, the Agency must now defend itself with apologetics. Clinton's "Americans will never know" defense is a prime example.

Another common apologetic is that "the world is filled with unsavory characters, and we must deal with them if we are to protect American interests at all." There are two things wrong with this. First, it ignores the fact that the CIA has regularly spurned alliances with defenders of democracy, free speech and human rights, preferring the company of military dictators and tyrants. The CIA had moral options available to them, but did not take them.

Second, this argument begs several questions. The first is: "Which American interests?" The CIA has courted right-wing dictators because they allow wealthy Americans to exploit the country's cheap labor and resources. But poor and middle-class Americans pay the price whenever they fight the wars that stem from CIA actions, from Vietnam to the Gulf War to Panama. The second begged question is: "Why should American interests come at the expense of other peoples' human rights?"

The CIA should be abolished, its leadership dismissed and its relevant members tried for crimes against humanity. Our intelligence community should be rebuilt from the ground up, with the goal of collecting and analyzing information. As for covert action, there are two moral options. The first one is to eliminate covert action completely. But this gives jitters to people worried about the Adolf Hitlers of the world. So a second option is that we can place covert action under extensive and true democratic oversight. For example, a bipartisan Congressional Committee of 40 members could review and veto all aspects of CIA operations upon a majority or super-majority vote. Which of these two options is best may be the subject of debate, but one thing is clear: like dictatorship, like monarchy, unaccountable covert operations should die like the dinosaurs they are.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

O.k i've taken all points aboard and i'm now convinced that islam is peaceful. Night


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Ignore him, he will end up getting you banned for being racist.


I wouldn't have anyone banned. It's not my thing to report.

Was waiting for a counter argument to read and ignore but nothing. Think your losing it here old fella, hopefully you'll leave the board soon.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> So you completely ignored the rest of my post? My point was why isn't a non muslim called a terrorist when they commit the same crime?
> 
> Isis may do it in the name of Islam but they noway in hell do they represent Islam by any means. All these people saying a true Muslim are the same and follow the same barbaric values of isis are absolutely foolish.
> 
> ...


The pillars of Islam are total BS -- it is not written anywhere in the Quran.

I've spent quite a bit of time studying Islam, as my family tried to shove it down my throat when I was younger. I actually know many of the technical rules of Sharia law very well. Here are some fun facts about Islam:


Islam supports slavery, although it slightly frowns upon it. For example, the penalty for missing a fast in Ramadan is that you have to fast for 60 days, feed 60 people, or free a slave.
In Islam killing of non-muslims is not considered murder.
Marriage in islam is essentially a sex slavery contract -- a payment amount is agreed upon (the Mahr), after which the woman must obey her husband, is not allowed to leave the house without her husband's permission, and must submit to any sexual acts that her husband requires of her. Before marriage, the man is allowed "one glance" in which he can inspect the body of the woman, as long as that is the only element left in the decision. If a couple is divorced before they have sex, the man can receive a 50% refund of his payment.
Islam considers anyone who has undergone puberty to be a sexually mature adult. For girls, this means having a period, having pubic hair, or reaching the age of 9 -- whichever comes first. Also, that's 9 years in the lunar calendar which is 11 days shorter than a real year. After this point, a girl is considered ready for marriage. Although technically you are allowed to marry them before they are 9 as well -- and in fact encouraged to do so in many instances. One of Muhammad's descendants was quoted saying "It is shameful for a father when his daughter has her first blood in his own house".

It boggles my mind that people in this day and age are still following the ramblings of a barbarian pedophile that was written in sand 1400 years ago, and still consider themselves to be "civilized" and "peaceful". And somehow if you argue with them, they call you stupid and tell you that you're sticking your head in the stand and ignoring the facts.. "You should do research" is the most common response I've gotten from trying to talk sense into these people.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> When was the last time christians from the west executed a terrorist attack on the middle east in the name of christianity? middle ages?


Your failing to see the point. Where does it say to bomb people and kill yourself at the same time in islam? I agree the Quran incorporates violence, but violence *ONLY *in response to aggression. So what religion are these terrorists following because it certainly isn't islam.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> lol, yes it's all the west again isn't it mate. Look, I don't think we should have meddled like we have but to blame the west for the Arab Spring is ridiculous. You not see the demonstrations in Tahrir Square?
> 
> The people weren't happy with Mubarak, Ghaddafi,Assad or Hussein before we got involved. I mean personally I would have left the dictators in charge, at least they kept their people under control.


It's easiy to flip the coin, but think back. Was there any mass terrorism before we invaded other countries?

As I mentioned previously, the demonstrations are carried out by hired mercenaries, this is a proven tactic used by the CIA.

What did the west achieve? When a country illegally invades another and kills hundreds of thousands of innocent civillians many woman and children and leaves thousands wounded, mentally ill from the carnage and millions in poverty is that not terrorism?


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't think you'd have as many US soldiers topping themselves on a daily basis if they believed they were doing right and bringing democracy to these places. Plenty of soldiers have spoken out stating that they're the terrorists and shouldn't have been there.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tomahawk said:


> The pillars of Islam are total BS -- it is not written anywhere in the Quran.
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time studying Islam, as my family tried to shove it down my throat when I was younger. I actually know many of the technical rules of Sharia law very well. Here are some fun facts about Islam:
> 
> ...


I'm sure i've had this argument with you.

Islam supports slavery, although it slightly frowns upon it. For example, the penalty for missing a fast in Ramadan is that you have to fast for 60 days, feed 60 people, or free a slave.

*It agrees the taking of slaves but strict conditions must be met and slaves must be treated correctly and it is better to free slaves etc. *

In Islam killing of non-muslims is not considered murder

*seriously? I'm sure you've read the quran where killing anyone innocently is equal to killing mankind*

Marriage in islam is essentially a sex slavery contract

*This is complete bullsh1t and you know it*

*had the prophet chat before too*

*So where did you copy and paste this from? *


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

The Talmud's no different and full of sick s**t, but doesn't mean everyone takes it all literally.

All religion's primitive nonsense and should be abolished anyway.

Won't stop governments, military, multi-nationalists, extremist groups etc fu**ing things up though.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

dont know why your all so bothered in another 50 years we will all be riding camels and wearing sheets, and eating halal


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I'm sure i've had this argument with you.
> 
> Islam supports slavery, although it slightly frowns upon it. For example, the penalty for missing a fast in Ramadan is that you have to fast for 60 days, feed 60 people, or free a slave.
> 
> *It agrees the taking of slaves but strict conditions must be met and slaves must be treated correctly and it is better to free slaves etc. *


Yeah, that's what I said. Islam says having slaves is OK, but freeing them is considered a good deed. Don't you think "the best ideology in the world" would have said that slavery is forbidden? Or do you think that a person owning another person is OK?



zak007 said:


> In Islam killing of non-muslims is not considered murder
> 
> *seriously? I'm sure you've read the quran where killing anyone innocently is equal to killing mankind*


That's part of the problem, in Islam being a nonbeliever means you are not innocent. Otherwise, why so many verses about Allah burning them in eternity? Why so many verses saying cut off their heads?



zak007 said:


> Marriage in islam is essentially a sex slavery contract
> 
> *This is complete bullsh1t and you know it*
> 
> *had the prophet chat before too*


We may have talked about this before; I've certainly had this discussion with several people in the past. The things I mentioned about Sharia law regarding marriage are 100% accurate, in both Shi'ite and Sunni Islam.



zak007 said:


> *So where did you copy and paste this from? *


These are well-known flaws in Islam which make Muslims start to sweat when you bring them up. The most common response to the issue of marrying 9-year-olds is the often-repeated "well, in the desert heat people mature faster" as if they're plants left out in the sun.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Bomed said:


> The Talmud's no different and full of sick s**t, but doesn't mean everyone takes it all literally.
> 
> All religion's primitive nonsense and should be abolished anyway.
> 
> Won't stop governments, military, multi-nationalists, extremist groups etc fu**ing things up though.


Christianity, Judaism, and Islam are almost word-for-word copies of each other. All of them prohibit pork, require women to be covered, etc. There are minor variations in stories (e.g. Christianity has Trinity and the whole Son-of-God situation), but otherwise the principles are primarily the same. If you look at the technical rules of Jewish law and Shariah law, they are pretty much identical, down to things like how the shape of animal's hoof has to be in order for it to be Halal / Kosher.

The differences are in the way they were interpreted, and the way that the people who propagated them at the time chose to use them to control people.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

UlsterRugby said:


> I hate Muslims don't know why as a country we tolerate them!
> 
> Leave the European union and close our doors now


This c**t was tolerated for years and his family fed by taxpayers.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Muslims can do that they want in their own countries, it's when they come here and cause problems, that's what bothers me.


im sure it bothers them too when the west goes to their countries and completely rips them apart lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

http://aattp.org/the-right-wing-doesnt-want-to-talk-about-christian-atrocities-so-lets-talk-about-christian-atrocities/


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I hate these stupid excuses that America and the West created such and such a Islamic terrorist group, for example ISIS. This is complete nonsense and its just passing the blame for some Islamic tribal backward mentality. No country can force a large group of "rational minded" men to form a terrorist group, machine gun hundreds of innocent people, woman and their babies, throw gays off building when onlookers cheer and then stone them. There is no conspiracy there. A rational and evolved society does not act in these kind of barbaric ways and they cannot be brainwashed as it were during WW2 by the nazi's or Japanese towards Chinese. ISIS and all these other groups are just a bunch of savages, they are a cancer and like all cancers you eradicate it.

I also get tired of these constant excuses of the West has created all these atrocities in the Middle east and so on. Since the dawn of time these lot have been killing each other. Sure the West was interfering but these countries need to take their own responsibility. USA has interfered in the south america but they aren't hacking each other up on a mass scale. The West and USA didn't interfere in many parts of Africa in countries like Rwanda, yet mass genocide took place.

This backward interpretation of Islam is the same as Christianity 500 years ago during the dark ages in Europe. A lot of this 'hate' in the Koran can be found in the old testament in the bible but the difference is modern society does not choose to interpret it literally nor find an excuse to torture and kill (oh because a book told me too). When a society turns its back on science, logic, reasoning and rationality it will never evolve. This is akin to what the catholic Church were doing 500 years ago burning people if they dare saw the earth was round and not the centrer of the universe.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> http://aattp.org/the-right-wing-doesnt-want-to-talk-about-christian-atrocities-so-lets-talk-about-christian-atrocities/


So by making this post, your are justifying the Paris attacks. If not what is your point?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't tar them with the same brush but the religion is the problem.
> 
> It's messed up. Worst religion out of the lot.


why?

Whats wrong with thereligion?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

zak007 said:


> It's easiy to flip the coin, but think back. Was there any mass terrorism before we invaded other countries?
> 
> As I mentioned previously, the demonstrations are carried out by hired mercenaries, this is a proven tactic used by the CIA.
> 
> What did the west achieve? When a country illegally invades another and kills hundreds of thousands of innocent civillians many woman and children and leaves thousands wounded, mentally ill from the carnage and millions in poverty is that not terrorism?


Not sure where you're talking about, the millions protesting in Egypt were mercenaries? lolol gtfo mate, you actually sound crazy.

Egypt and Libya are ****ed now, but the west didn't kill hundreds of thousands there. They just can't handle democracy. If half vote for one leader the other half will kick off, they'll be fighting each other for the next 100 years or more. There are no healthy democracies in the Middle East are there?

Most in Syria have been killed by their own leader, or the Islamic resistance groups. How are you going to blame the west for the slaughtered of the Yazidis?

Iraq? I'll let you have that one, because I'm reasonable.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> not at all. Just wondering why muslims keep being singled out when christianity is as bad.
> 
> Or I just likeep a jimmy rustle on a Sunday morning
> 
> So by making this post, your are justifying the Paris attacks. If not what is your point?


y


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> y


Muslims are not being singled out per se.However, it might have escaped your notice that 99% of terrorism in the world, is being perpetrated in the name of Islam.Merely reciting obscure

historical "facts" doesnt alter this.

If this site existed in 1973, Would you have been defending the Christian faith, who were actively murdering each other in Ireland,and deflecting those attacks by quoting Islamic terror, to

justify the actions of the IRA ,UDF,UVA etc etc?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

America paid mercenarys to fight assad gave them guns trucks money

then IS rock up an offer them more money an being mercenarys they obv jump ship now ISIS av got all these arms an resouces an they have took over oil plants which the west still buy from them btw givin them even more money

its a complete f**k up on a grand scale

an i really can not see it ending the west will now bomb them more creating more people hell bent on killing westen people

an round an round we go


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

zak007 said:


> Your failing to see the point. Where does it say to bomb people and kill yourself at the same time in islam? I agree the Quran incorporates violence, but violence *ONLY *in response to aggression. So what religion are these terrorists following because it certainly isn't islam.


It's literature, and can be interpreted different ways. They'd say you're following it wrong. It's not for me to search the Qu'ran to justify their actions-fact is they believe they're doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I hate Muslims don't know why as a country we tolerate them!
> 
> Leave the European union and close our doors now


why d you hate my mate tish? He's a good lad, very friendly, why should our country not tolerate him?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> im sure it bothers them too when the west goes to their countries and completely rips them apart lol.


Yeah we should keep out of their business, leave them to it. I have always said that. I don't support Britain getting involved in the Middle East for any reason.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> why d you hate my mate tish? He's a good lad, very friendly, why should our country not tolerate him?


Because when the time comes he will want them virgins


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Because when the time comes he will want them virgins


doubt it mate, he wouldn't know what to do with one :lol:


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


We have moved on since then, they havent, muslims are living in 1548 still


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> The pillars of Islam are total BS -- it is not written anywhere in the Quran.
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time studying Islam, as my family tried to shove it down my throat when I was younger. I actually know many of the technical rules of Sharia law very well. Here are some fun facts about Islam:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're just trying to spread your bs and spread misconceptions of Islam. Islam does not premit slavery. It permits to have servants such as the royal family do in this day and age so doesn't the Queen have slaves if thats the case?

Killing a non muslim is not considered murder? Where the f**k did you get your moronic information from? It says killing one person is like killing the whole of mankind. How can you spew such bs. It states if you are not brothers in islam, you are bbrothers mankind. All this bs about isis trying to force islam onto people is barbaric and does not fit into Islam as it says "to you is yout religion and to me is mine" meaning you follow yours and I follow mine.

Marriage is slavery? Looool you really are clutching at straws. Looool women can't leave the house without her husband's permission? A man can have one glance as if thats the only element? Thats bs.. Before the man and woman get married they sit together with their maharam aka fathers and get to know each other then they take numbers and know each other for months before making a decision. This lie of women are slaves of men is absolutely bs as it says the man has a right over his wife and the wife has a right over her husban meaning they must treat each other fairly.

All this bs about children getting married and hitting puberty. You're just misquoting to spread lies. Who the f**k would let their 9 yr old daughter to marry a man? Stop spreading bs.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> We have moved on since then, they havent, muslims are living in 1548 still


fcuk sake, im lving at 1549, do u think i should chap their door


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BTN BOY said:


> Sounds like you're just trying to spread your bs and spread misconceptions of Islam. Islam does not premit slavery. It permits to have servants such as the royal family do in this day and age so doesn't the Queen have slaves if thats the case?
> 
> Killing a non muslim is not considered murder? Where the f**k did you get your moronic information from? It says killing one person is like killing the whole of mankind. How can you spew such bs. It states if you are not brothers in islam, you are bbrothers mankind. All this bs about isis trying to force islam onto people is barbaric and does not fit into Islam as it says "to you is yout religion and to me is mine" meaning you follow yours and I follow mine.
> 
> ...


You need to do some research mate. Seriously.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/pages/myths-of-islam.htm


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> When was the last time christians from the west executed a terrorist attack on the middle east in the name of christianity? middle ages?


have a look at the Mexican Christian cartels who behead men/women at this day and age.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you mean the war in Iraq and Afghanistan? or what? cos that is not terrorism whether you agree with it or not, or are you on about something else?


so saying a country has weapons of mass destruction and invading their country, stealing his gold and oil, demolishing the whole fu**ing country, killing millions of innocent people leaving with nothing but the thread on their back isn't terrorism but blowing up a few hundred people is? Hmm okay then... blare and bush should be executed for their actions which have led to the backlashes we face today aka migrants..


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent article in the Spectator yesterday.

I urge everyone to read it.

http://blogs.new.spectator.co.uk/2015/11/will-politicians-finally-admit-that-the-paris-attacks-had-something-to-do-with-islam/


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTN BOY said:


> Sounds like you're just trying to spread your bs and spread misconceptions of Islam. Islam does not premit slavery. It permits to have servants such as the royal family do in this day and age so doesn't the Queen have slaves if thats the case?
> 
> Killing a non muslim is not considered murder? Where the f**k did you get your moronic information from? It says killing one person is like killing the whole of mankind. How can you spew such bs. It states if you are not brothers in islam, you are bbrothers mankind. All this bs about isis trying to force islam onto people is barbaric and does not fit into Islam as it says "to you is yout religion and to me is mine" meaning you follow yours and I follow mine.
> 
> ...


How old was propher muhammed's youngest and favourite wife?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kill all muslims - to save the body sometimes a leg must be cut off .


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

this HTML class. Value is https://mobile.twitt


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

BTN BOY said:


> have a look at the Mexican Christian cartels who behead men/women at this day and age.


Do they do it in the name of Christianity ?


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You need to do some research mate. Seriously.
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/pages/myths-of-islam.htm


Showing me an unsourced and unreliable link isn't research mate. Thats like getting my information from wilkipedia were anyone can write that s**t up.



mig8888 said:


> Do they do it in the name of Christianity


Of course they do. How about the Christian kkk?


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> kill all muslims - to save the body sometimes a leg must be cut off .


Yh lets kill all white people to prevent the neo nazis from spreading too?


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/nov/08/saudi-arabia-child-brides-marriage
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/child-bride-practice-rising-iran-parliament-seeks-lower-girls-legal-marriage-age-9-760263


I didn't read it but wow you managed to find 2 deranged individuals out of 1.6 billion in the world looool


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)




----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

BTN BOY said:


> Showing me an unsourced and unreliable link isn't research mate. Thats like getting my information from wilkipedia were anyone can write that s**t up.
> 
> Of course they do. How about the Christian kkk?


Ok can you post some proof that they do it in the name of Christianity ?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> why d you hate my mate tish? He's a good lad, very friendly, why should our country not tolerate him?


because I don't even know him but for him to belive in that tripe is laughable same goes for all sheep who follow 'god'


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> Sounds like you're just trying to spread your bs and spread misconceptions of Islam. Islam does not premit slavery. It permits to have servants such as the royal family do in this day and age so doesn't the Queen have slaves if thats the case?
> 
> Killing a non muslim is not considered murder? Where the f**k did you get your moronic information from? It says killing one person is like killing the whole of mankind. How can you spew such bs. It states if you are not brothers in islam, you are bbrothers mankind. All this bs about isis trying to force islam onto people is barbaric and does not fit into Islam as it says "to you is yout religion and to me is mine" meaning you follow yours and I follow mine.
> 
> ...


I have to aagree with some of is posts. I've been to afghan a few times and spoke with local young boys, interperturers and locally employed civilians on the camp. 9 year old son do get sold on for marriage and like he said the women do not leave the house.

Even when a young girl of about 8 spoke back to a boy of 16 we had to watch him beat her so they do treat them like slaves

They are barbaric individuals who try to justify it in the name of Islam


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

This guy sums it up nicely, and destroys a couple of ignorant journalists in the process.

Worth watching.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I have to aagree with some of is posts. I've been to afghan a few times and spoke with local young boys, interperturers and locally employed civilians on the camp. 9 year old son do get sold on for marriage and like he said the women do not leave the house.
> 
> *Even when a young girl of about 8 spoke back to a boy of 16 we had to watch him beat her so they do treat them like slaves *
> 
> They are barbaric individuals who try to justify it in the name of Islam


Was it an order you couldn't intervene?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bomed said:


> This guy sums it up nicely, and destroys a couple of ignorant journalists in the process.
> 
> Worth watching.


Is that the best you can do? Lame.

Topic of discussion in your clip was "does islam promote violence?"

Read this:

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/023-violence.htm


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Was it an order you couldn't intervene?


yes one of us went over to break it up and pull the boy away the interpreter went mad shouting resulting in him having words with our boss explaining the Islamic culture that the girl should of given the food to the older boy when told and she had to be taught a lesson. We as infidels cannot touch the girl to pull her away or she would be considered unclean and would be beaten when returning to the village and possibly never get married


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> *I wouldn't have anyone banned.* It's not my thing to report.
> 
> Was waiting for a counter argument to read and ignore but nothing. Think your losing it here old fella, *hopefully you'll leave the board soon. *


Lol, you wont report me but you want me gone?

Keep your PC bullshit to yourself, the world is finally waking up to political correctness and all its verbal handcuffs.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bomed said:


> This guy sums it up nicely, and destroys a couple of ignorant journalists in the process.
> 
> Worth watching.


Why dont you just add another b to your username so people know your stance.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> because I don't even know him but for him to belive in that tripe is laughable same goes for all sheep who follow 'god'


dont you see how hating people you have never even met, and wanting society to shun somebody based purely on their religion could be seen as a bit.. Nazi?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BTN BOY said:


> Showing me an unsourced and unreliable link isn't research mate. Thats like getting my information from wilkipedia were anyone can write that s**t up.
> 
> Of course they do. How about the Christian kkk?


Criticising me for posting that link (which you should really read), then posting three "memes" as a reply?

Cool beans


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> yes one of us went over to break it up and pull the boy away the interpreter went mad shouting resulting in him having words with our boss explaining the Islamic culture that the girl should of given the food to the older boy when told and she had to be taught a lesson. We as infidels cannot touch the girl to pull her away or she would be considered unclean and would be beaten when returning to the village and possibly never get married


disgusting


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Criticising me for posting that link (which you should really read), then posting three "memes" as a reply?
> 
> Cool beans


The memes weren't a direct reply to you. So no.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> right like your gonna do that in Afghanistan. That's their way of life and allowed. As an outsider to step in you put both lives at risk.


surely natural reaction would be to help unless you were informed of the repercussions


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> disgusting


and that mindset cannot be changed in a generation, so lets bring them over to the west so they can carry on those traditions here in the name of freedom of religion.

Its normal for a father to set his daughter on fire if she wont marry someone he chooses.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> yes one of us went over to break it up and pull the boy away the interpreter went mad shouting resulting in him having words with our boss explaining the Islamic culture that the girl should of given the food to the older boy when told and she had to be taught a lesson. We as infidels cannot touch the girl to pull her away or she would be considered unclean and would be beaten when returning to the village and possibly never get married





UlsterRugby said:


> I have to aagree with some of is posts. I've been to afghan a few times and spoke with local young boys, interperturers and locally employed civilians on the camp. 9 year old son do get sold on for marriage and like he said the women do not leave the house.
> 
> Even when a young girl of about 8 spoke back to a boy of 16 we had to watch him beat her so they do treat them like slaves
> 
> They are barbaric individuals who try to justify it in the name of Islam


As I said before they are a minority amongst the vast billions.

Not saying all soldiers are the same but I've seen video's of US and British soldiers killing innocent people for fun. Toying with children and mocking them when they wanted water? Or videos of soldiers raping and humiliating the locals.. don't try justify the illegal occupation.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

@Bomed

@BTN BOY

Does the Quran contain this passage of text? Simple yes or no answer will suffice.

_"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" _


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> Sounds like you're just trying to spread your bs and spread misconceptions of Islam. Islam does not premit slavery. It permits to have servants such as the royal family do in this day and age so doesn't the Queen have slaves if thats the case?


Islam does permit slavery. It's even mentioned in several places in the Quran. There are verses like "do not touch women except for the ones you own".



BTN BOY said:


> Killing a non muslim is not considered murder? Where the f**k did you get your moronic information from? It says killing one person is like killing the whole of mankind. How can you spew such bs. It states if you are not brothers in islam, you are bbrothers mankind. All this bs about isis trying to force islam onto people is barbaric and does not fit into Islam as it says "to you is yout religion and to me is mine" meaning you follow yours and I follow mine.


This is somewhat open to interpretation, but generally speaking, the Quran goes on and on about the killing, torture, and destroying of nonbelievers. Furthermore, many of the verses and other aspects that encourage kindness, if you pay attention, are actually saying like "be kind to other muslims".



BTN BOY said:


> Marriage is slavery? Looool you really are clutching at straws. Looool women can't leave the house without her husband's permission? A man can have one glance as if thats the only element? Thats bs.. Before the man and woman get married they sit together with their maharam aka fathers and get to know each other then they take numbers and know each other for months before making a decision. This lie of women are slaves of men is absolutely bs as it says the man has a right over his wife and the wife has a right over her husban meaning they must treat each other fairly.


You didn't read the fine lines my friend. Most muslims don't actually know the full Sharia laws. Like I said, all of these things are verified Sharia law.

A women is not allowed to leave the house without her husband's permission. This culture still exists strongly in Saudi Arabia today, where women generally do not leave the house unless they are chaperoned. Even the affluent Saudi Arabians.

Since you seem to be too lazy to google, I did a few google searches for you:

* Ibn Muflih al-Hanbali said: It is haraam for a woman to go out of her husband's house without his permission, except in cases of necessity, or shar'i obligations.*

*Al-Adaab al-Shar'iyyah, 3/375: With regard to a woman travelling without a mahram, this is haraam. This is stated in saheeh ahaadeeth from the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). *

Here is a link for looking at women in order to decide upon marriage. The actual extent to which you are allowed to look is subject to interpretation, but I've seen interpretations that extend to seeing the entire body naked: http://islamqa.info/en/2572

Here is a quote from http://islamqa.info/en/49821 about getting a 50% refund if you divorce before having sex:

*"And if you divorce them before you have touched (had a sexual relation with) them, and you have appointed unto them the Mahr (bridal-money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage), then pay half of that (Mahr), unless they (the women) agree to forego it, or he (the husband), in whose hands is the marriage tie, agrees to forego and give her full appointed Mahr.*



BTN BOY said:


> All this bs about children getting married and hitting puberty. You're just misquoting to spread lies. Who the f**k would let their 9 yr old daughter to marry a man? Stop spreading bs.


Who would let their 9yr old marry a man? It was normal in Arab culture at the time, so they fit it into the religion. Do you know how old Ayesha was when she married Muhammed?

Also, here is a published quote from the great Ayatollah Khomeini:

*"A man can marry a girl younger than nine years of age, even if the girl is still a baby being breastfed. A man, however is prohibited from having intercourse with a girl younger than nine, other sexual acts such as foreplay, rubbing, kissing and sodomy is allowed.*

*A man having intercourse with a girl younger than nine years of age has not committed a crime, but only an infraction, if the girl is not permanently damaged. If the girl, however, is permanently damaged, the man must provide for her all her life. But this girl will not count as one of the man's four permanent wives. He also is not permitted to marry the girl's sister."
- Ayatollah Khomeini, Tahrir al-Vasyleh, Fourth Edition, Darol Elm, Qom, Iran, 1990.*


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Is that the best you can do? Lame.
> 
> Topic of discussion in your clip was "does islam promote violence?"
> 
> ...


Actually, that's lame. Most religions mention violence, as I said previously most people don't take that crap literally.

Like Reza Aslan says, people are violent and peaceful in all religions.

Read this...

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/Pages/Bible-Quran-Violence.htm


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTN BOY said:


> As I said before they are a minority amongst the vast billions.
> 
> Not saying all soldiers are the same but I've seen video's of US and British soldiers killing innocent people for fun. Toying with children and mocking them when they wanted water? Or videos of soldiers raping and humiliating the locals.. don't try justify the illegal occupation.


Why does it matter than it's a minority?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

The OP is a fking joke...

whats the problem?

Its simple really, the west is spending billions of pounds dropping bombs, missiles and god knows whatever else on other countries and they are retaliating with what they have.

Its funny how the day before the horrific deaths in paris, the US apparently killed 'jihadi john' with a missile strike from a drone.. did anyone see figures for how many innocent people were killed by that missile? Did you fk because nobody talks about that.

We murder people in the middle east with high tech weaponry from thousands of miles away and thats a 'victory', when the same happens closer to home its 'terrorism'.

Are they not one and the same?

The chest beating, right wing idiots spouting blame and hatred are no better than those responsible for these attacks in my eyes, in fact they're nothing but a step away from the same themselves.

Until WE stop that, nothing will change and the tit for tat will continue.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

banzi said:


> and that mindset cannot be changed in a generation, so lets bring them over to the west so they can carry on those traditions here in the name of freedom of religion.
> 
> Its normal for a father to set his daughter on fire if she wont marry someone he chooses.


Hahahah you really do spew some absolute bs!! Set their daughters a light if they won't marry who they wish!!! Haha are you fu**ing for real! There is no compulsion in Islam. If a person does not want to muslim he/she does not have to be. If a person does not want to marry an individual, he/she does not have to. If people really did set their daughters on fire then half the fu**ing generation would not exist because they don't always marry the people their parents want. Stop spreading lies


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @Bomed
> 
> @BTN BOY
> 
> ...


Another misquoted comment.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

BTN BOY said:


> Another misquoted comment.


ok, please put it into context for us then?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

BTN BOY said:


> There's 1.6 billion Muslims in the world. If Muslims were terrorists you'd all be dead.
> 
> Its funny that when a non muslim commits the same acts its not called terrorism.
> 
> ...


I do understand what you are saying, but if you never hear about it in the news how did you hear about it?!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> Hahahah you really do spew some absolute bs!! Set their daughters a light if they won't marry who they wish!!! Haha are you fu**ing for real! There is no compulsion in Islam. If a person does not want to muslim he/she does not have to be. If a person does not want to marry an individual, he/she does not have to. If people really did set their daughters on fire then half the fu**ing generation would not exist because they don't always marry the people their parents want. Stop spreading lies


Why do you paint yourself as a victim? This is part of the problem with Muslims, they truly believe they are victims and everybody is out to get them; this is exactly the kind of mentality that fundamentalist Islam propagates; i.e. "The west is trying to destroy our beautiful Islam".

While setting daughters on fire may not be the norm, it is undoubtably evident that the nature of Islam puts a huge amount of undue pressure on women to "obey their parents" and "do as they're told" and as a consequence a large number of girls and young women are married to people they don't want to marry. This is an undeniable fact, and saying it does not exist is just sticking your head in the sand.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTN BOY said:


> Another misquoted comment.


which translation do you prefer?

*Sahih International*: [Remember] when your Lord inspired to the angels, "I am with you, so strengthen those who have believed. I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieved, so strike [them] upon the necks and strike from them every fingertip."

*Pickthall*: When thy Lord inspired the angels, (saying): I am with you. So make those who believe stand firm. I will throw fear into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Then smite the necks and smite of them each finger.

*Yusuf Ali*: Remember thy Lord inspired the angels (with the message): "I am with you: give firmness to the Believers: I will instil terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers: smite ye above their necks and smite all their finger-tips off them."

*Shakir*: When your Lord revealed to the angels: I am with you, therefore make firm those who believe. I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them.

*Muhammad Sarwar*: Your Lord inspired the angels saying, "I am with you. Encourage the believers. I shall cast terror into the hearts of the unbelievers and you will strike their heads and limbs;

*Mohsin Khan*: (Remember) when your Lord inspired the angels, "Verily, I am with you, so keep firm those who have believed. I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes."

*Arberry*: When thy Lord was revealing to the angels, 'I am with you; so confirm the believers. I shall cast into the unbelievers' hearts terror; so smite above the necks, and smite every finger of them!'


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Tomahawk said:


> Why do you paint yourself as a victim? This is part of the problem with Muslims, they truly believe they are victims and everybody is out to get them; this is exactly the kind of mentality that fundamentalist Islam propagates; i.e. "The west is trying to destroy our beautiful Islam".
> 
> While setting daughters on fire may not be the norm, it is undoubtably evident that the nature of Islam puts a huge amount of undue pressure on women to "obey their parents" and "do as they're told" and as a consequence a large number of girls and young women are married to people they don't want to marry. This is an undeniable fact, and saying it does not exist is just sticking your head in the sand.


Maybe if the west stopped bombing the sh!t out of them they'd not be saying that we are trying to destroy them?


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @Bomed
> 
> @BTN BOY
> 
> ...


_"This day the LORD will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you down, and cut off your head; and I will give the dead bodies of the host of the Philistines this day to the birds of the air and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel, Then David ran and stood over the Philistine, and took his sword and drew it out of its sheath, and killed him, and cut off his head with it.... And David took the head of the Philistine and brought it to Jerusalem; but he put his armor in his tent. And as David returned from the slaughter of the Philistine, Abner took him, and brought him before Saul with the head of the Philistine in his hand."_ (1 Samuel 17:46

_Joshua said to the people of Israel, "The Lord has given you the city of the all silver, and gold, and vessels of brass and iron, are consecrated unto the Lord: They shall come into the treasury of the Lord. The people utterly destroyed all that was in the city, both man and woman, young and old, and ox and sheep, and ass, with the edge of the sword. _(Joshua 6:21-23

_"Now therefore, kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman who has known man intimately. But all the girls who have not known man intimately, spare for yourselves."_ (Numbers 31:17-18)

Your point being?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BTN BOY said:


> Hahahah you really do spew some absolute bs!! Set their daughters a light if they won't marry who they wish!!! Haha are you fu**ing for real! There is no compulsion in Islam. If a person does not want to muslim he/she does not have to be. If a person does not want to marry an individual, he/she does not have to. If people really did set their daughters on fire then half the fu**ing generation would not exist because they don't always marry the people their parents want. Stop spreading lies


Are you muslim - because if you are your lack of knowledge is shocking.

What is the punishment for apostasy?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> Hahahah you really do spew some absolute bs!! Set their daughters a light if they won't marry who they wish!!! Haha are you fu**ing for real! There is no compulsion in Islam. If a person does not want to muslim he/she does not have to be. If a person does not want to marry an individual, he/she does not have to. If people really did set their daughters on fire then half the fu**ing generation would not exist because they don't always marry the people their parents want. Stop spreading lies


http://pamelageller.com/category/honor-killings-islam-misogyny/

http://www.meforum.org/2646/worldwide-trends-in-honor-killings


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Maybe if the west stopped bombing the sh!t out of them they'd not be saying that we are trying to destroy them?


Yeah, true, that does kind of fuel their anger.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bomed said:


> _"This day the LORD will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you down, and cut off your head; and I will give the dead bodies of the host of the Philistines this day to the birds of the air and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel, Then David ran and stood over the Philistine, and took his sword and drew it out of its sheath, and killed him, and cut off his head with it.... And David took the head of the Philistine and brought it to Jerusalem; but he put his armor in his tent. And as David returned from the slaughter of the Philistine, Abner took him, and brought him before Saul with the head of the Philistine in his hand."_ (1 Samuel 17:46
> 
> _Joshua said to the people of Israel, "The Lord has given you the city of the all silver, and gold, and vessels of brass and iron, are consecrated unto the Lord: They shall come into the treasury of the Lord. The people utterly destroyed all that was in the city, both man and woman, young and old, and ox and sheep, and ass, with the edge of the sword. _(Joshua 6:21-23
> 
> ...





Bomed said:


> Actually, that's lame. Most religions mention violence, as I said previously most people don't take that crap literally.
> 
> Like Reza Aslan says, people are violent and peaceful in all religions.
> 
> ...


I'm an atheist FYI.

But I agree that the bible also has many references to violence.

Trouble is, I'm not seeing many Christians blowing up coffee shops and detonating suicide vests outside stadiums.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Bomed said:


> _"This day the LORD will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you down, and cut off your head; and I will give the dead bodies of the host of the Philistines this day to the birds of the air and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel, Then David ran and stood over the Philistine, and took his sword and drew it out of its sheath, and killed him, and cut off his head with it.... And David took the head of the Philistine and brought it to Jerusalem; but he put his armor in his tent. And as David returned from the slaughter of the Philistine, Abner took him, and brought him before Saul with the head of the Philistine in his hand."_ (1 Samuel 17:46
> 
> _Joshua said to the people of Israel, "The Lord has given you the city of the all silver, and gold, and vessels of brass and iron, are consecrated unto the Lord: They shall come into the treasury of the Lord. The people utterly destroyed all that was in the city, both man and woman, young and old, and ox and sheep, and ass, with the edge of the sword. _(Joshua 6:21-23
> 
> ...


Most people on this site aren't Christians. In addition Christians don't follow the Old Testament. Must. Try. Harder.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Trouble is, I'm not seeing many Christians blowing up coffee shops












Theres 2 for you


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Theres 2 for you


Wheres the cross?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> Wheres the cross?






























Will that do you?


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bomed said:


> _"This day the LORD will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you down, and cut off your head; and I will give the dead bodies of the host of the Philistines this day to the birds of the air and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel, Then David ran and stood over the Philistine, and took his sword and drew it out of its sheath, and killed him, and cut off his head with it.... And David took the head of the Philistine and brought it to Jerusalem; but he put his armor in his tent. And as David returned from the slaughter of the Philistine, Abner took him, and brought him before Saul with the head of the Philistine in his hand."_ (1 Samuel 17:46
> 
> _Joshua said to the people of Israel, "The Lord has given you the city of the all silver, and gold, and vessels of brass and iron, are consecrated unto the Lord: They shall come into the treasury of the Lord. The people utterly destroyed all that was in the city, both man and woman, young and old, and ox and sheep, and ass, with the edge of the sword. _(Joshua 6:21-23
> 
> ...


Could you tell me the last time somebody was beheaded in the name of Christianity ?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Will that do you?


Nah mate, that's stupid.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nah mate, that's stupid.


Why is it? I thought this was all about tarring everyone with the sam brush?

You know, like all muslims are terrorists.

Or is it only stupid if its not in the one specific way that justifies racism and hatred?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

People interpreting their version of a religion to justify mass murder and eventually genocide.

Every "religion" has its skeletons, it just so happens in today's society, these extremists are using Islam as their excuse to murder.

All the worlds superpowers need to join Putin to crush these murders cowards, before more and more people die, over a twisted version of a religion


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Why is it? I thought this was all about tarring everyone with the sam brush?
> 
> You know, like all muslims are terrorists.
> 
> Or is it only stupid if its not in the one specific way that justifies racism and hatred?


No, it's stupid because the U.S army clearly isn't a christian organisation, they have all different types of religions within their military

Now I don't have official figures, but I hazard a guess that 100% of the terrorist organisation know as islamic state of iraq and levant are muslim


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> No, it's stupid because the U.S army clearly isn't a christian organisation, they have all different types of religions within their military
> 
> Now I don't have official figures, but I hazard a guess that 100% of the terrorist organisation know as islamic state of iraq and levant are muslim


Do you not think?

Its the army of a country with christianity at its core.

Then theres this:



> (a) Enlistment Oath.- Each person enlisting in an armed force shall take the following oath:
> 
> "I, (state name of enlistee), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of theofficers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."


So help me god......


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

andyboro said:


> Why is it? I thought this was all about tarring everyone with the sam brush?
> 
> You know, like all muslims are terrorists.
> 
> Or is it only stupid if its not in the one specific way that justifies racism and hatred?


Don't think anyone has said all Muslims are terrorists, if you're trying to say there is not a huge problem with militant Islam in the world today then you are deluded.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Do you not think?
> 
> Its the army of a country with christianity at its core.
> 
> ...


To be honest I think your off on the wrong track here, Christian countries aren't looking to set up churches, install religious leaders in a position of power in these countries and quote a bible at every opportunity. Sure you can argue that the west interfere in Islamic countries but certainly not on the guise of Christianity. There is no requirement in any European or America country to be follow a religion or its teaching, nor a religious leader with any serious amount of power There is a requirement to follow a democratic (political) views however

Furthermore, Israel, Jordan, and other countries attack ISIS too, they are not Christian


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm an atheist FYI.
> 
> But I agree that the bible also has many references to violence.
> 
> Trouble is, I'm not seeing many Christians blowing up coffee shops and detonating suicide vests outside stadiums.


I'm probably agnostic.

All these religions are bullshit imo but don't think it's right singling out Islam and generalising.

Zionist Jews are doing some evil s**t atm and have been for years, and plenty of Christians are committing horrendous crimes against humanity in the name of 'peace and democracy'... Christianity's past isn't all that great either...


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> No, it's stupid because the U.S army clearly isn't a christian organisation, they have all different types of religions within their military
> 
> Now I don't have official figures, but I hazard a guess that 100% of the terrorist organisation know as islamic state of iraq and levant are muslim


Lol... the CIA's a terrorist organisation ffs, so's mossad and the like. They just operate more covertly.

Only gotta look at history and declassified documents to know that.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

andyboro said:


> Maybe if the west stopped bombing the sh!t out of them they'd not be saying that we are trying to destroy them?


I believe the first known French attacker was a French Algerian. We ain't bombed France or Algeria. So why the compulsion to murder innocents at a music concert?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

JohhnyC said:


> To be honest I think your off on the wrong track here, Christian countries aren't looking to set up churches, install religious leaders in a position of power in these countries and quote a bible at every opportunity. Sure you can argue that the west interfere in Islamic countries but certainly not on the guise of Christianity. There is no requirement in any European or America country to be follow a religion or its teaching, nor a religious leader with any serious amount of power There is a requirement to follow a democratic (political) views however
> 
> Furthermore, Israel, Jordan, and other countries attack ISIS too, they are not Christian


I completely agree, christianity has nothing to do with why the west want to install themselves (or those they can deal with easier) in positions of power in the middle east - its all to do with money and minerals.

They guise of 'freedom' is just that though, we wouldnt be interested if there wasnt a financial benefit in it at the end.

I went down the christianity route a little in response to the 'christians dont blow up coffee shops' post though, to which i think its a valid point.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Do you not think?
> 
> Its the army of a country with christianity at its core.
> 
> ...


'God' isn't religion specific...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

mig8888 said:


> Don't think anyone has said all Muslims are terrorists, if you're trying to say there is not a huge problem with militant Islam in the world today then you are deluded.


Plenty of people are on the 'all muslims are terrorists bandwagon' though.. you may not be, but plenty of others are.

Do you think the solution to the militant islamic sects lies in hatred and war though? As far as i can see things are getting worse rather than better.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> 'God' isn't religion specific...


Haha ok...

It is though.

Im aware that its not within your ability to accept someone elses point of view as valid (or dare i say right) though.

Im not going to bother arguing scemantics.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

andyboro said:


> Plenty of people are on the 'all muslims are terrorists bandwagon' though.. you may not be, but plenty of others are.
> 
> Do you think the solution to the militant islamic sects lies in hatred and war though? As far as i can see things are getting worse rather than better.


The West meddling most certainly hasn't helped. But the Shia/Sunni problem at the heart of most conflicts is as old as time. Nothing the West has or could do could solve that problem.

Isis are slaughtering Shia's and Christians/Yazidis in the name of Islam. Muslims aren't the issue but Islam is.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Haha ok...
> 
> It is though.
> 
> ...


Lol, no mate, you're the wrong one. Christians believe in God. Muslims believe in God. Sikhs believe in God. Pagans don't believe in God, they believe in many various Gods.

Don't attack me as being blinkered just because you're getting your arguments all twisted up


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The West meddling most certainly hasn't helped. But the Shia/Sunni problem at the heart of most conflicts is as old as time. Nothing the West has or could do could solve that problem.
> 
> Isis are slaughtering Shia's and Christians/Yazidis in the name of Islam. Muslims aren't the issue but Islam is.


All we have done with our 'support' is bring these evil people to our door.

I dont know what the answer is, it seems nobody does but it must lie in something more peaceful.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> Lol, no mate, you're the wrong one. Christians believe in God. Muslims believe in God. Sikhs believe in God. Pagans don't believe in God, they believe in many various Gods.
> 
> Don't attack me as being blinkered just because you're getting your arguments all twisted up


God as a name, not as an entity.

Like i said, arguing scemantics isnt for me though.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mohammad was the false prophet written about in the bible. Islam is a made up religion created by a war hungry pedophile....

Muhammad claimed that Jewish and Christian scriptures had predicted his coming (see, e.g., Qur'an 7:157). This has led Muslim apologists to comb the Old and New Testaments in search of passages that refer to their prophet. While all biblical evidence offered by Muslims in support of their prophet appears horribly strained to non-Muslims (provided the latter read the passages in context) and has been thoroughly refuted time and again, it is still common to hear Muslims claim that the Bible speaks about Muhammad.

The most popular "prophecy" about Muhammad is found in Deuteronomy 18. It is quite ironic, then, to learn that, according to Deuteronomy 18, _Muhammad can't possibly be a prophet_. As we will see, this puts Muslims in an awkward position, and helps show the lengths to which they will go in their efforts to defend their prophet.

The purpose of this essay is to prove, based on Muslim claims (including their appeal to Deuteronomy 18), that Muhammad was a false prophet. I will begin by presenting two arguments against the prophethood of Muhammad, and I will follow this by carefully defending the arguments. Once I have shown that the arguments are sound, I will briefly discuss the options available to Muslims who want to reject the obvious conclusion.

*I. THE DEUTERONOMY DEDUCTIONS*

There are two elements to look for when examining deductive arguments: valid logic and true premises. To say that a deductive argument is _valid_ is to say that, due to the logical form, true premises will always lead to a true conclusion. The most basic argument form is the syllogism, and the most basic valid form of the syllogism is Modus Ponens.[3] The logical form of the following arguments is Modus Ponens; thus, they are logically valid:

_*Argument A-false gods and false prophets*_



> *A1*. If a person speaks in the names of false gods, that person is a false prophet.
> *A2*. Muhammad spoke in the names of false gods.
> ------------------
> *A3*. Therefore, Muhammad was a false prophet.


_*Argument B-false revelations and false prophets*_



> *B1*. If a person delivers a revelation that doesn't come from God, that person is a false prophet.
> *B2*. Muhammad delivered a revelation that didn't come from God.
> ------------------
> *B3*. Therefore, Muhammad was a false prophet.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

To conclude, I would like to emphasize again that my entire argument (in two deductions) has been based on the writings and claims of _Muslims_. Early Muslim historians, in an astounding display of honesty and integrity, admitted that their prophet had delivered the Satanic Verses to his listeners. In acknowledging this, they provided all the evidence we need for premises A2 and B2. Modern Muslims, in an effort to defend Muhammad's claim to biblical support for his ministry, have granted that a passage in Deuteronomy 18 was inspired by God. In doing so, they have given us all the evidence we need for premises A1 and B1. Since both of the Deuteronomy Deductions are logically valid, we have two proofs, based entirely on the claims of Muslims, that Muhammad was a false prophet.

Since the Deuteronomy Deductions are sound (i.e. logically valid with true premises), any honest seeker will have to admit that Muhammad was a false prophet. It should be an enlightening exercise, then, to present these arguments to Muslims. If a Muslim examines the arguments carefully, inspecting the premises and weighing the evidence, and then rejects the conclusion without refuting the argument, we can only assume that such a person is less interested in truth and more interested in the comfort provided by blindly accepting the faith he was raised in. Although my experience leads me to believe that most Muslims are of this type, my experience has also shown me that there are Muslims in the world who are actively dedicated to learning the truth about God. The first truth such Muslims must learn is that their prophet Muhammad was no prophet at all. The second is that their prophet Jesus is much more than a prophet. (But I'll save that for another essay.)


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> God as a name, not as an entity.
> 
> Like i said, arguing scemantics isnt for me though.


Yeh I know what you mean mate but as i've said several times you're simply wrong. God is the English word for the supreme being. If you were Arab, but also a Christian, you may refer to him as Allah which would be quite normal for example as Allah is the translation of God into Arabic


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> Yeh I know what you mean mate but as i've said several times you're simply wrong. God is the English word for the supreme being. If you were Arab, but also a Christian, you may refer to him as Allah which would be quite normal for example as Allah is the translation of God into Arabic


But i thought your arguement was that the US army didnt represent a religion?

If you like we can agree that they are all fighting in the name of the same fictional supreme being (whatever they choose to call him) but you appeared to switch tack after i showed that the US army is effectively a christian organisation in the whole.... which was the point in question wasn't it?

It seems its either that or you now dont beleive that anyone is fighting in the name of religion.... you know, because they all follow the same dude


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyboro said:


> But i thought your arguement was that the US army didnt represent a religion?
> 
> If you like we can agree that they are all fighting in the name of the same fictional supreme being (whatever they choose to call him) but you appeared to switch tack after i showed that the US army is effectively a christian organisation in the whole.... which was the point in question wasn't it?
> 
> *It seems its either that or you now dont beleive that anyone is fighting in the name of religion.... you know, because they all follow the same dude  *


You didn't show that the U.S Army is effectively a Christian organisation, you took the word 'God' in the wrong way. You assumed God=Christian, which as I pointed out it isn't correct.

Bolded bit shows you don't really understand this whole thing, Christianity, Judaism, Sikhism, Islam etc are all monotheistic religions. They believe there is one deity. Religion is a system of worshipping this deity. Some people think people that don't follow their 'system' should follow their 'system' and here lies the problem.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ellisrimmer said:


> You didn't show that the U.S Army is effectively a Christian organisation, you took the word 'God' in the wrong way. You assumed God=Christian, which as I pointed out it isn't correct.
> 
> Bolded bit shows you don't really understand this whole thing, Christianity, Judaism, Sikhism, Islam etc are all monotheistic religions. They believe there is one deity. Religion is a system of worshipping this deity. Some people think people that don't follow their 'system' should follow their 'system' and here lies the problem.


Nah, sorry thats tosh... youre choosing to not take the word 'god' in the way that its used in the context of the american oath of enlistment because that would mean having the ability to accept that you may be wrong.

You can point stuff out all you want, youre doing so incorrectly though to somehow oddly try to show that america isnt christian at its core which is a laughable argument tbh.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

andyboro said:


> Nah, sorry thats tosh... youre choosing to not take the word 'god' in the way that its used in the context of the american oath of enlistment because that would mean having the ability to accept that you may be wrong.
> 
> You can point stuff out all you want, youre doing so incorrectly though to somehow oddly try to show that america isnt christian at its core which is a laughable argument tbh.


The US army (and ours) is secular.

http://www.militaryreligiousfreedom.org/about/religious-freedom-and-the-military-a-short-history/

http://secular.org/files/mldc-ripsdemographics_0.pdf



















You do know that there is more than one "god" depending on which religion you follow?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

andyboro said:


> Nah, sorry thats tosh... youre choosing to not take the word 'god' in the way that its used in the context of the american oath of enlistment because that would mean having the ability to accept that you may be wrong.
> 
> You can point stuff out all you want, youre doing so incorrectly though to somehow oddly try to show that america isnt christian at its core which is a laughable argument tbh.


A commissioned officer of any service will administer the Oath of Enlistment in DD Form 4 orally, in English, to each application. Make a suitable arrangement to ensure that the oath is administered in a dignified manner and in proper surroundings. display the U.S. flag prominently near the officer giving the oath. The words "So help me God" may be omitted for persons who desire to affirm rather than to swear to the oath.[1]


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BTN BOY said:


> Yh lets kill all white people to prevent the neo nazis from spreading too?


no just muslims .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> no just muslims .


Sitting on fences doesn't suit you


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> no just muslims .


No lets just chat sh1t on the internet


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> dont you see how hating people you have never even met, and wanting society to shun somebody based purely on their religion could be seen as a bit.. Nazi?


I never said it would across any other way

That's they way I would like it not staying it will happen! Too many left wing pricks


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> The US army (and ours) is secular.
> 
> http://www.militaryreligiousfreedom.org/about/religious-freedom-and-the-military-a-short-history/
> 
> http://secular.org/files/mldc-ripsdemographics_0.pdf


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

12 gauge said:


>


looks like good craic tbf. I'd join in no problem and i'm agnostic.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BTN BOY said:


> As I said before they are a minority amongst the vast billions.
> 
> Not saying all soldiers are the same but I've seen video's of US and British soldiers killing innocent people for fun. Toying with children and mocking them when they wanted water? Or videos of soldiers raping and humiliating the locals.. don't try justify the illegal occupation.


show me one video of a British or American soldiers raping a local woman

We aren't even allowed to speak with them or look at them.when we have to search them with a metal doctor in the absence of a woman from our side we have to take them to the side with the village elder present so I don't know when a solider would be alone to rape a women but I'm looking forward to turn coming forward with the evidence you have seen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> No lets just chat sh1t on the internet


just a regular day then .


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> just a regular day then .


Not when your inciting Murder it ain't you cnut


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

andyboro said:


> The OP is a fking joke...
> 
> whats the problem?
> 
> ...


surely you don't belive they killed John? Do you belive that the seals killed osma bin lid in that house? Like their was no wmd's in Iraq like the iraserli, Saudi, American machine sank the twin towers funded and armed isis not all is as it seems!

I'm simply saying I've witnessed with my own eyes how barbaric the Muslim religion is I think it should be banished


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Not when your inciting Murder it ain't you cnut


you would be the first one to go .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> The IRA for their few bombings. It's everyone but Muslim's mate


and the british army for murdering innocent civilians (Bloody Sunday, Ballymurphy massacre etc)


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> show me one video of a British or American soldiers raping a local woman


Here's a story about British soldier who ran his bayonet through a child.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2011/dec/02/british-soldier-stabbed-afghan-boy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> show me one video of a British or American soldiers raping a local woman
> 
> We aren't even allowed to speak with them or look at them.when we have to search them with a metal doctor in the absence of a woman from our side we have to take them to the side with the village elder present so I don't know when a solider would be alone to rape a women but I'm looking forward to turn coming forward with the evidence you have seen


this count

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahmudiyah_rape_and_killings


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> you would be the first one to go .


Bring it on tough guy


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

American Soldier 'I killed innocent people'


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> show me one video of a British or American soldiers raping a local woman


Here's another story about sexual abuse of children

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/two-british-soldiers-admit-sexual-and-racial-abuse-of-afghan-citizens-8643913.html


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Bring it on tough guy


bit up tight today mate get yourself some netflix n chill


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

He said show a video of it. No doubt some soldiers do awful things. But like the rape of that young girl they were very well dealt with.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

This quote function is a joke

It's war innocent people die

As for Muslims doing what they want they aren't forced o please go to Saudi and tell the women they can do what they want or afghan or even Yemen I'm sure they will listen you fool


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

View attachment 117053


View attachment 117054


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BTN BOY said:


> As I said before they are a minority amongst the vast billions.
> 
> Not saying all soldiers are the same but I've seen video's of US and British soldiers killing innocent people for fun. Toying with children and mocking them when they wanted water? Or videos of soldiers raping and humiliating the locals.. don't try justify the illegal occupation.


Haha bollocks raped! your prophet was a murdering pedophile who would have been an Isis general should we be misfourtunate enough for him to be alive today! islam is a barbaric death cult its a totalitarian political ideology! its misoginistic to its core! Can you remind me what is the penalty for someone who wants to leave islam under Allah's sharia law is


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Because when the time comes he will want them virgins


Virgins in UK...

Under 12 maybe


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What the fvck is going on with these quotes mods? Jeesus.


Al Quoteda.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Virgins in UK...
> 
> Under 12 maybe


Just the way Mohamed liked it


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Virgins in UK...
> 
> Under 12 maybe


that won't be an issue for Muslims


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

It appears it has now been confirmed some of the attackers had only just arrived in Europe from Syria, claiming Asylum.

Now even the most naive knew IS would use the refugee crisis to smuggle attackers abroad. Well, apart from Merkel and Hollande, those two halfwits apparently didn't consider this. Now, a month later they act shocked that this could have happened. If it wasn't so tragic it would be laughable.

There are also now rumblings that France are looking towards a coalition with Russia, the same Russia they shunned for backing Assad a month ago.

I genuinely believe a 12 year old would make a better president than Hollande or Merkel, and Davey C ain't far behind.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

There is no fix, simple. This is now life, take care peeps.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It appears it has now been confirmed some of the attackers had only just arrived in Europe from Syria, claiming Asylum.
> 
> Now even the most naive knew IS would use the refugee crisis to smuggle attackers abroad. Well, apart from Merkel and Hollande, those two halfwits apparently didn't consider this. Now, a month later they act shocked that this could have happened. If it wasn't so tragic it would be laughable.
> 
> ...


as soon as the UK announced they were sending transport to the Syrian camps to bring people here then it doesnt take a genius to work out that if IS didnt already have members in those camps they would very quickly be on route.

Trojan Horse?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> as soon as the UK announced they were sending transport to the Syrian camps to bring people here then it doesnt take a genius to work out that if IS didnt already have members in those camps they would very quickly be on route.
> 
> Trojan Horse?


Yes mate, anyone with half a brain, and probably those without a brain could see it coming. Yet the left wingers were still up in arms because we weren't doing more.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yes mate, anyone with half a brain, and probably those without a brain could see it coming. Yet the left wingers were still up in arms because we weren't doing more.


ultimately, its foreign policy that has brought this to our doorstep.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> ultimately, its foreign policy that has brought this to our doorstep.


Undoubtedly, the policies of France and Germany will likely change now I would have thought.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Undoubtedly, the policies of France and Germany will likely change now I would have thought.


UK will likely take all the refugees from Germany and France


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> UK will likely take all the refugees from Germany and France


Well Newcastle has enough Taxis and I don't think the Takeaways are recruiting, so there is no point them coming up here.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fat Sam off the x factor was hounded on twitter apparently for saying we should close our borders.

Will these left wing idiots still say the same when it's their parents or children blown to smithereens?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Fat Sam off the x factor was hounded on twitter apparently for saying we should close our borders.
> 
> Will these left wing idiots still say the same when it's their parents or children blown to smithereens?


People think its cool to be PC.

Times are a changing though.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> and the british army for murdering innocent civilians (Bloody Sunday, Ballymurphy massacre etc)


everyone but the muslims mate.

They have arrested someone over the bloody Sunday incident so I heard.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> everyone but the muslims mate.
> 
> They have arrested someone over the bloody Sunday incident so I heard.


shame, they released convicted terrorists under the Good friday agreement.

Again, its our political correctness rearing its head again.

we train soldiers to kill people in foreign lands but if we catch them calling them "********" we discipline them.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> no just muslims .


ewen did your mrs run off with a muslim? Why so provocative?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


> ewen did your mrs run off with a muslim? Why so provocative?


Would explain a lot.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> shame, they released convicted terrorists under the Good friday agreement.
> 
> Again, its our political correctness rearing its head again.
> 
> we train soldiers to kill people in foreign lands but if we catch them calling them "********" we discipline them.


That's why I don't believe in media being in a war zone area. Let the soldiers do whatever they have to do to get the job done and all those who ain't there needn't no anything. Political correctness has no place in a war. They are an enemy so call them whatever you want.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Fat Sam off the x factor was hounded on twitter apparently for saying we should close our borders.
> 
> Will these left wing idiots still say the same when it's their parents or children blown to smithereens?


It wont happen to them tho mate. Not in their comfy bubble wrapped world where nothing bad can get to them


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DLTBB said:


>


spot on !


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> That's why I don't believe in media being in a war zone area. Let the soldiers do whatever they have to do to get the job done and all those who ain't there needn't no anything. Political correctness has no place in a war. They are an enemy so call them whatever you want.


Trying to fight terrorism whilst adhering to the Geneva Convention.

No win situation.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I could individually go through this post, but it will take a long time.
> 
> If you look throughout history muslims are not responsible for the deaths of the most people who have lived.
> 
> ...


Hope it didnt go unnoticed that all the repeats you highlighted were made by you


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Trying to fight terrorism whilst adhering to the Geneva Convention.
> 
> No win situation.


they don't follow the rules so why should we?

Wether people want to believe it or not, we will not win this while we have soft ar5e fairies in charge. We need someone who can terrorise the terrorists. That's the only way to win and destroy them.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> they don't follow the rules so why should we?
> 
> Wether people want to believe it or not, we will not win this while we have soft ar5e fairies in charge. We need someone who can terrorise the terrorists. That's the only way to win and destroy them.


What we need to do is withdraw all troops from foreign soil and protect our borders.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> What we need to do is withdraw all troops from foreign soil and protect our borders.


Can't do that mate cuz we have to help everyone and anyone. Everyone's equal but for some reason everyone needs us to show them how to live and defend them. Everyone but us are poor and helpless.

I get confused to fvck what is equal and not these days.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> *Can't do that mate cuz we have to help everyone and anyone*. Everyone's equal but for some reason everyone needs us to show them how to live and defend them. Everyone but us are poor and helpless.
> 
> I get confused to fvck what is equal and not these days.


Everyone except the people at home.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Everyone except the people at home.


seems that way mate. Would be racist if we just looked after ourselves


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> seems that way mate. Would be racist if we just looked after ourselves


It wouldnt, but I know what you mean.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> they don't follow the rules so why should we?
> 
> Wether people want to believe it or not, we will not win this while we have soft ar5e fairies in charge. *We need someone who can terrorise the terrorists. That's the only way to win and destroy them.*


----------



## Leeds23 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's not that 'the muslims' aren't happy as I'm sure a whole lot of muslims worldwide are indeed happy, along with the ones that aren't - but the problem is grouping people by religion the same way as you'd group together people who have beards, when it's irrelevant. (if aliens exist they would be like, ok all the terrorists have being human in common, it must be humans that are bad!!!) The religion is used as an excuse by the criminals and and those who oppose them, they just happen to be muslim (or wannabe muslims). Imagine if they were middle eastern atheists, do you think they still wouldn't be mad as f**k at america and other countries, the same way the whole world secretly hates and tries to outdo each other? (I mean, we have to negotiate over nuclear weapons ffs) you must be severely naive to believe it's all about religion. it's more about everyone trying to swing the pendulum of power in their favour, the worlds not all good and bad, there's so much that lies inbetween, but we 'civilized' countries invade and conquer (see bomb people) in a subtle sly politically correct way and present it as heroic.

That said, perhaps if we didn't play this game of super powers we could be a third world country, it's pretty sad to think about but if it means being as lucky as we are I suppose we'd rather them and not us born into poverty and 'terrorism' (war)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Can't do that mate cuz we have to help everyone and anyone. Everyone's equal but for some reason everyone needs us to show them how to live and defend them. Everyone but us are poor and helpless.
> 
> I get confused to fvck what is equal and not these days.


Everybody's equal, except some people are more equal than others.....


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> Let's see if I understand this correctly...
> -The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
> -The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
> -The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
> ...


you dont actually buy into this brain washing hate propoganda surely m8 ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> you dont actually buy into this brain washing hate propoganda surely m8 ?


No, I tend to ignore the mainstream media and trawl crackpot tin foil hat websites for my info about how we are being brainwashed and that the real enemy is the NWO .


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

banzi said:


> No, I tend to ignore the mainstream media and trawl crackpot tin foil hat websites for my info about how we are being brainwashed and that the real enemy is the *NWO .*


I really fail to see what gangsta rap has to do with this.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> No, I tend to ignore the mainstream media and trawl crackpot tin foil hat websites for my info about how we are being brainwashed and that the real enemy is the NWO .


lols thought so .......

the amount of times ive seen this posted on face book and pushed by retards is amazing to say there not officially diagnosed retarded but anyway.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> No, I tend to ignore the mainstream media and trawl crackpot tin foil hat websites for my info about how we are being brainwashed and that the real enemy is the NWO .


You really think we aren't being brainwashed to a greater of lesser extent. Really?

The mainstream media mostly comes through AP/Reuters. Their job is to sell copy.

Do you think the Fail is unbiased?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> You really think we aren't being brainwashed to a greater of lesser extent. Really?
> 
> The mainstream media mostly comes through AP/Reuters. Their job is to sell copy.
> 
> Do you think the Fail is unbiased?


Do i think propaganda doesnt exist, no of course it exists.

You just need to pick through and work out what makes sense.

What doesnt make sense is the blatant allowing of immigrants from countries that wish us harm over our borders.

Its obvious to a blind man that we are allowing in extremists but the politicians seem oblivious, they cant be that stupid.

I have no idea what the end goal is.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No problem.

I always do what the f**k I please


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

essexboy said:


> View attachment 117067


Wouldn't be a bad thing mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Do i think propaganda doesnt exist, no of course it exists.
> 
> You just need to pick through and work out what makes sense.
> 
> ...


I think they know what they're doing, & no doubt it involves money & power for them. Perhaps, the extremists are being allowed in, so they create more social unrest.

Then, the solution is more control over us...for our benefit you understand. Divide & Conquer.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Wouldn't be a bad thing mate


I guess you think Genghis Khan was a bit soft too?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

killamanjaro said:


> ewen did your mrs run off with a muslim? Why so provocative?


no breda she didnt .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I guess you think Genghis Khan was a bit soft too?


khan was a great leader mate. We do not have them anymore.

They should put me in charge. Death till would be through the roof and chances are id be hanged for "war crimes" but every nation with extreme Islamist views would fear this country


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> khan was a great leader mate. We do not have them anymore.
> 
> They should put me in charge. Death till would be through the roof and chances are id be hanged for "war crimes" but every nation with extreme Islamist views would fear this country


I can only imagine what it'd be like if you were in charge....... :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> khan was a great leader mate. We do not have them anymore.
> 
> They should put me in charge. Death till would be through the roof and chances are id be hanged for "war crimes" but every nation with extreme Islamist views would fear this country


they'd probably be too busy laughing at your red Capri to fear you.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Wouldn't be a bad thing mate


Mate be fair, he did ruin a perfectly fine name and kill off that stubby moustache look for everyone .....


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I can only imagine what it'd be like if you were in charge....... :gun_bandana: :2guns:


Wars would end within a week. People would be to busy burying their dead to be starting another war with us.



ILLBehaviour said:


> they'd probably be too busy laughing at your red Capri to fear you.


not a capri fan mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Mate be fair, he did ruin a perfectly fine name and kill off that stubby moustache look for everyone .....


I think midge ure bought it back during his ultravox years tho mate. The moustache.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Just posting to see what my new avi looks like....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn my cawk was supposed to be in view.....

brb let me try to fix this


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Just posting to see what my new avi looks like....


Currently looking sick


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Currently looking sick


Thanks bro "sick" in a good way I hope lolz


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Any knickers flooded yet ladies?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christians living with Jews = No problem
> 
> Tell that to the 6 million Jews executed in World War 2.


in reality it had nothing to do with the Actual religion it was the money and power they all had


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> That's why I don't believe in media being in a war zone area. Let the soldiers do whatever they have to do to get the job done and all those who ain't there needn't no anything. Political correctness has no place in a war. They are an enemy so call them whatever you want.


Can't be sure, but I think he's dead


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Wars would end within a week. People would be to busy burying their dead to be starting another war with us.
> 
> not a capri fan mate?


they're ok, I wldnt say no to one if it came along at the right price, they are and will go up in value so as an investment they aren't bad.


----------

